# Mathews Vertix Review



## No1ford (Oct 25, 2018)

Looks like the leaked picture was the real deal....


----------



## MidGAHunter (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting this review. I think i will finally buy a new bow in 2019 (still shooting/hunting with my 2007 Allegiance) and this one is on my short list to try.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Not changing limbs to change draw weight? That’s pretty neat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

They addressed the one issue (ATA) that kept me from the Triax. Good job Mathews.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

A couple inches and a better grip has got me interested. The 2018 Triax shooting experience was excellent, but the ATA and grip gave me fits.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

2019 hasn't been a year of big changes in any bow company, but sounds like with the amount of changes and improvements made to the already popular Triax that this could be another great year for Mathews.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Interesting to say the least. 
Biggest gripes of the triax were the grip and ata. Looks like they addressed both.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

paarchhntr said:


> Interesting to say the least.
> Biggest gripes of the triax were the grip and ata. Looks like they addressed both.


I agree it’s always tough when you shoot bullet holes w the older models but the vertix looks pretty good.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

This will really help shops. Easier to stock a bunch of mods than draw weights. I wonder how the efficiency will be from the bottom end to the top end of the DW range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy8553 (Aug 27, 2014)

Excited to check one out. Seems like the 65 and 75 pound option are the normal limbs and bumped up 5 pounds with the mods. Would be pretty sweet to have 75 pound limbs that would range from 65-80 pounds.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

any cost out there yet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Not much of a review in that it clearly comes from someone who has been drinking the cool-aid for a long time. I'm very interested in the bows but interested in hearing input from far less biased sources.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm looking forward to putting the Vertix through its paces. My favorite thing about the Triax is how much quieter it is over the Halon series. With the Vertix using 3D damping (Triax technology) on a bow with Halon specs, it should be an excellent indicator of how well it actually works. Also intrigued by changing draw weight via modules. I'm hearing the limb rockets stay seated flush to the riser, but haven't been able to confirm yet.

I plan on taking an identically set up Halon32, Triax and Vertix and seeing what all 3 register on a decibel meter. Also interested in seeing how the DFC plots with modules that also affect draw weight.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

vince71969 said:


> I'm looking forward to putting the Vertix through its paces. My favorite thing about the Triax is how much quieter it is over the Halon series. With the Vertix using 3D damping (Triax technology) on a bow with Halon specs, it should be an excellent indicator of how well it actually works. Also intrigued by changing draw weight via modules. I'm hearing the limb rockets stay seated flush to the riser, but haven't been able to confirm yet.
> 
> I plan on taking an identically set up Halon32, Triax and Vertix and seeing what all 3 register on a decibel meter. Also interested in seeing how the DFC plots with modules that also affect draw weight.


Sounds good. When do you plan to do your testing and post results?


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

The Vertix has my attention for sure. The switchweight is very intersesting and if it really is 20% less vibe than the Triax i may have to pick one up.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice. I’m very interested in that switchweight technology, very cool......something different.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Predator said:


> Sounds good. When do you plan to do your testing and post results?


I'd like have it done by the weekend but with Saturday being my dad's 80th birthday, opening of gun season and my brother flying in from Florida to hunt that may not be a reality. Probably Mon-Wed.

I think there's a lot to like about the flagships from many companies this year. i've never cared about speed but the tech were seeing put into actual shooting is pretty cool.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Another review 





Review from Bowhunting.com website


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I didn’t read the review, but let me guess. Best Mathews ever.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

vince71969 said:


> I'm looking forward to putting the Vertix through its paces. My favorite thing about the Triax is how much quieter it is over the Halon series. With the Vertix using 3D damping (Triax technology) on a bow with Halon specs, it should be an excellent indicator of how well it actually works. Also intrigued by changing draw weight via modules. I'm hearing the limb rockets stay seated flush to the riser, but haven't been able to confirm yet.
> 
> I plan on taking an identically set up Halon32, Triax and Vertix and seeing what all 3 register on a decibel meter. Also interested in seeing how the DFC plots with modules that also affect draw weight.


*vince gives some of the best reviews on the internet and I look forward to the results of his testing.*


----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

The new bows are finally on there website.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

20% deader and quieter than the Triax?????? Be a lot of F bombs dropped when guys shoot it for the first time.
If that is true and the grip has been improved, I may just own one.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

vince71969 said:


> I'm looking forward to putting the Vertix through its paces. My favorite thing about the Triax is how much quieter it is over the Halon series. With the Vertix using 3D damping (Triax technology) on a bow with Halon specs, it should be an excellent indicator of how well it actually works. Also intrigued by changing draw weight via modules. I'm hearing the limb rockets stay seated flush to the riser, but haven't been able to confirm yet.
> 
> I plan on taking an identically set up Halon32, Triax and Vertix and seeing what all 3 register on a decibel meter. Also interested in seeing how the DFC plots with modules that also affect draw weight.


Anxious to see this review


----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

What’s your guys thoughts on the weight of the bow? Full loaded over 5lbs


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I actually think I want to get one. Haven't had a mathews since the DXT

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

ddesness said:


> What’s your guys thoughts on the weight of the bow? Full loaded over 5lbs


More like over 6 pounds, realistically 7+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

ddesness said:


> What’s your guys thoughts on the weight of the bow? Full loaded over 5lbs


A fully loaded bow at 5 lbs is very light.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty hard to get any bow except the carbon stealth under 6 pounds with real quaility accessories. Most will be closer to 7 pounds then 6 when where starting with bare bow weights 4.3 pounds and up.


----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> ddesness said:
> 
> 
> > What’s your guys thoughts on the weight of the bow? Full loaded over 5lbs
> ...


I’ve never weighed my setup. Just rolled with it


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Can someone explain to me how it's more optimal to have the modules adjust the weight versus the limbs?

Can someone chrono the bow with 65# mods with the limbs maxed out and 70# mods with the limbs backed out to 65#?

I'm just trying to see if it really is more efficient. And if so, what are we talking? What percentage? Just to have more than 10# of adjustment range... sorry but other manufacturers have had more weight range of adjustment for YEARS. The amount of times that the word "innovative" was thrown around in the few reviews online sounds like pure fanboy-ism, but I would like to see the math/stats applied here.

After all, the claim that the Triax was the least vibrating bow on the market last year was nothing but hype. Other bows with that amount of weight felt very similar when shot. I didn't buy into it and I'm pretty sure I was not alone. Don't get me wrong, the bow was very low vibe, but to carry around a boat anchor all day in the woods is not for me, especially when it's only 28" ATA... if it's going to be a heavy bow, it better be dang near target length.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

JPR79 said:


> Can someone explain to me how it's more optimal to have the modules adjust the weight versus the limbs?
> 
> Can someone chrono the bow with 65# mods with the limbs maxed out and 70# mods with the limbs backed out to 65#?
> 
> I'm just trying to see if it really is more efficient. And if so, what are we talking? What percentage? Just to have more than 10# of adjustment range... sorry but other manufacturers have had more weight range of adjustment for YEARS. The amount of times that the word "innovative" was thrown around in the few reviews online sounds like pure fanboy-ism, but I would like to see the math/stats applied here.


This does need to be tested. I'm sure the dealers love this new system but is the efficiency and draw cycle going to be very skewed depending on which mod you have installed?


----------



## Weasel13 (Dec 17, 2017)

Doesn't draw shorter than 26" hey all good won't need to spend any money on Mathews this year

and sorry the other offering TX-5 is just a Triax with 5" BH


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just don't get the weigh thing. Its 3/4 of a pound (compared to a carbon hoyt)if you cant carry around an additional 3/4 of a pound you better hit the weight room. I


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

Bows in general seem to be moving towards heavy as manufacturers chase noise and vibration free.


----------



## Mthuntress406 (Apr 22, 2018)

I think changing the draw weight with a mod is a huge step in the archery industry. Changing draw length is so easy! I used to love love love Hoyt but they are expensive and have a harder wall.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

The fact so many guys that shoot other brands complain abt a half pound then put 4lbs of accessories on tells me these just be very good bows they are really reaching for things to claim are faults. The difference between a sight can easily be plus or minus 4-5 oz and no one bats on eye that is one accessory then throw a stab back bar rest etc etc guys don’t put the same thought into the weight of their sight rest stab quiver and everything else seem a bit nonsense I’ll take the better shooting rig 99 out of 100 times. The extreme mountain guys putting 100s of miles a year and shooting once at an animal may have a valid point the other 99.9999% of you are being silly.


----------



## Mthuntress406 (Apr 22, 2018)

agreed! I'm looking at the Triax personally!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Gamover06 said:


> I just don't get the weigh thing. Its 3/4 of a pound (compared to a carbon hoyt)if you cant carry around an additional 3/4 of a pound you better hit the weight room. I


Clearly, you don’t ‘get’ it lol.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

3/4 of a pound is a huge amount IMO, and I do lift weights. Would it kill me to hunt with? No. But I sure would prefer lighter. If this thing weighed 1/2 pound less I'd be very interested.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

If you want buy a Vertix and want to use the Switchweight modules to shoot at a 50# or 55# peak weight...*CAN'T DO IT!*

The Vertix is the only model that offers Switchweight modules and only down to 60#...the way I read their literature.

I'm trying to get clarification from Mathews...but unless someone who knows tells me different, shooting a Vertix at a peak of 50 to 55#..you are out of luck.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like the switchweight cam is only available on the actual vertix and not the traverse... bummer, I was hoping they had that on all three of the new bows. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's right. Website bow builder only goes down to 60.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> More like over 6 pounds, realistically 7+
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My triax with full 4 arrow quiver is just under 7# just saying. My old Nitrum turbo loaded down is only a few ounces lighter and both bows aim exceptionally well.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

The Traverse looks nice too. Little longer ATA and more Brace and Engage grip


----------



## Rider300 (Sep 13, 2016)

Can't wait for a price.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Website says 1099 for Vertix and 1049 for Traverse


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

sittingbull said:


> *vince gives some of the best reviews on the internet and I look forward to the results of his testing.*



Thank you, sir. Anyone who's been following me obviously realizes that Mathews is my bow of choice........for a number of reasons. That being said, I never try to sway anyone in telling them what they should be shooting. Everyone out there is offering some truly remarkable equipment and you really can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

here is another review from AT 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMm7Srx9xIw


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> That's right. Website bow builder only goes down to 60.


*THAT SUCKS...eliminating the entire 50-55# group of hunters/archers from even buying the MATHEWS FLAGSHIP "Vertix"!

Mathews engineering sure messed up their flagship bow roll out.*


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

sittingbull said:


> I'm trying to get clarification from Mathews...but unless someone who knows tells me different, shooting a Vertix at a peak of 50 to 55#..you are out of luck.


Once you receive clarification from Mathews, please share.

In our camp (made up mostly of middle aged guys with busted up shoulders) most are shooting 50-58 lbs or so. Ignoring this market would be a slight misstep for Mathews imo.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

The bow goes down to a MAX weight of 60. That means 60 lbs with the limbs maxed.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Switch cam what? We can add that to the list of latest greatest bow features that wont be remembered 5 years from now.


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

bcowette said:


> The bow goes down to a MAX weight of 60. That means 60 lbs with the limbs maxed.


Am I understanding that if I went with 60 pounds limbs that is it? Only the standard 10 pound range (50-60) ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

So, being a short guy and liking the size of the Triax, will I really gain anything by getting the Vertix? Is it worth upgrading?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

New Realm SS/SR6 $1199.

Hoyt Helix $1199

Mathews Vertix/Traverse $1099.

Nice job Mathews on holding the price line! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

Why is everyone complaining about weight? You take the triax and make it lighter then you'll all be complaining that it's to loud and to much vibration. It's a trade off. If it's to heavy for yous get over it! The light weight trend is over hence why the bows sounded like a shotgun going off


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

The numbers listed were referenced as " max" so I think it will have the normal 10lb range, ie 50-60. Time will tell... I find the paradox amusing, what is touted as a prime positive bow feature is the recoil, or lack there of. "DEAD IN THE HAND" yada yada yada.... Well, other than design features which are approaching the limits of efficiencies, the only way you can reduce recoil( and noise to an extent) is by using more mass. Heavier is quieter, generally speaking, just the way it is.

Looks like a nice bow with some neat technology. I can't tell if they are trying to limit limb pocket movement or just add versatility to the bow with the weight change mods.As far as I know Moxie Archery is the only one that has a pocket design that doesn't change ATA when you change limb poundage. Everything else changes ATA slightly, and of course the rest of the stuff on the string moves a little also.

Will be interesting to see how it works. Good for them!


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

sittingbull said:


> *THAT SUCKS...eliminating the entire 50-55# group of hunters/archers from even buying the MATHEWS FLAGSHIP "Vertix"!
> 
> Mathews engineering sure messed up their flagship bow roll out.*


So get the 60# mods and then back the limbs off a couple cranks and you have your 55# bow.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

How the hell is buying a swapping mods easier then a turn of a limb bolt....


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Am I understanding that if I went with 60 pounds limbs that is it? Only the standard 10 pound range (50-60) ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're confused. There are no different limb weight options. One set of limbs covers your from 50'ish to 75'ish lbs.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

trial153 said:


> How the hell is buying a swapping mods easier then a turn of a limb bolt....


^^^^ This


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

trial153 said:


> How the hell is buying a swapping mods easier then a turn of a limb bolt....


Can you turn your bolts enough to go from 50-75 pounds? No. Thats the difference. Buy a "max mod" weight and you can turn it down 10pounds from that max. Just like buying a maxweight limb system currently. The difference is when you want to go from 70 to 55 or vice versa. Would need to buy all new limbs on any current bow. this one is a mod swap


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Supersteeb said:


> My triax with full 4 arrow quiver is just under 7# just saying. My old Nitrum turbo loaded down is only a few ounces lighter and both bows aim exceptionally well.


Thank you for further proving my point. He was saying 5 pounds loaded. I pointed out it would be over 6 and probably 7 plus. Your triax coming in just under 7 would put this bow right at 7. What do I win???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

the switchweight system would be perfect in a 34-36" bow where someone might use it to hunt and shoot target with.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

trial153 said:


> How the hell is buying a swapping mods easier then a turn of a limb bolt....


I get your point.

The one thing that hasn't been brought up is that owning 1 bow that can go from 50-75 (albeit by using the appropriate mod and adjusting the limb bolts) should increase resale value and make buying & selling easier; a guy looking for a 30 inch 70lbs bow can pursue buying it used from a guy who currently has it configured as a 27.5 inch 55 lbs bow.

Just brainstorming...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

cschwanz said:


> Can you turn your bolts enough to go from 50-75 pounds? No. Thats the difference. Buy a "max mod" weight and you can turn it down 10pounds from that max. Just like buying a maxweight limb system currently. The difference is when you want to go from 70 to 55 or vice versa. Would need to buy all new limbs on any current bow. this one is a mod swap


Who the hell buys 70 pound bow so he can shoot it 55 ? Give that 70 so I can turn it all the way down. Please it’s ridiculous. 

All this is more marking bulls hit. Finding problems to roll out a “new solution “

And for the record PSE has a 15 pound range. With these amazing things..limb bolts


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if the grip will work on the triax ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Thank you for further proving my point. He was saying 5 pounds loaded. I pointed out it would be over 6 and probably 7 plus. Your triax coming in just under 7 would put this bow right at 7. What do I win???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to add fuel to that argument, My Triax comes in at 8.1# with a WebHD6 loaded with 450gr arrows, 8" backbar and I also swapped out the EHS for a Brass Dampener as well as adding the Axion limb dampener and KTeck String stop dampener both loaded with the full weight brass options. Doing so really took out the top heaviness of the Triax which I didn't like but again the trade off was a much heavier bow. 8.1 is A LOT but tolerable, especially with how well it is balanced now.


I will say I'm very disappointed Mathews dropped 50# peak from their option list. Maybe they just didn't sell enough to warrant it but I know several guys who only shoot 50# peak now days.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

trial153 said:


> Who the hell buys 70 pound bow so he can shoot it 55 ? Give that 70 so I can turn it all the way down. Please it’s ridiculous.
> 
> All this is more marking bulls hit. Finding problems to roll out a “new solution “
> 
> And for the record PSE has a 15 pound range. With these amazing things..limb bolts


I'll agree, nobody buys a 70# and wants it to shoot 50. But I'd venture a few people may buy a 60 pound bow and back it off some, then as they get stronger, they want to turn it up more but they'll max out around 60ish and cant go higher without new limbs. With this setup, they can buy higher mods and keep working their poundage up. There is a use for one person to want to be able to go from the extreme draw weight ends, but they are certainly limited at best.... 

Its been said, this new mod system has the most benefit for dealers to just have different mods in stock to accomodate different shooters and it may also help resale value since the same bow can be made to shoot any draw weight with a simple mod change. No more searching the classified looking for a specific draw weight in the bow you want. If you want a vertix, buy one then hit up a dealer for a weight change if needed.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

trial153 said:


> Who the hell buys 70 pound bow so he can shoot it 55 ? Give that 70 so I can turn it all the way down. Please it’s ridiculous.
> 
> All this is more marking bulls hit. Finding problems to roll out a “new solution “
> 
> And for the record PSE has a 15 pound range. With these amazing things..limb bolts


So... you buy the vertix with your 60lb mods... back the limbs out a few turns, there’s your 55 lb bow. A bow that normally, wouldn’t be terribly easy to sell... now, if someone wants your bow, but they want 75lbs, they buy the mods, put them in at a fraction of time and cost of swapping limbs, and there you go. This is, in essence, giving the bow a 25lb range with mod swaps. It’s not that hard to understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

People are really dense. The main reason a manufacture does this is to simplify manufacturing for THE MANUFACTURE, DEALERS, and DISTRUBUTORS.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Deadeye1205 said:


> So... you buy the vertix with your 60lb mods... back the limbs out a few turns, there’s your 55 lb bow. A bow that normally, wouldn’t be terribly easy to sell... now, if someone wants your bow, but they want 75lbs, they buy the mods, put them in at a fraction of time and cost of swapping limbs, and there you go. This is, in essence, giving the bow a 25lb range with mod swaps. It’s not that hard to understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How will the draw cycle change as you change mods? Seems like more would change than just the draw weight.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Deadeye1205 said:


> So... you buy the vertix with your 60lb mods... back the limbs out a few turns, there’s your 55 lb bow. A bow that normally, wouldn’t be terribly easy to sell... now, if someone wants your bow, but they want 75lbs, they buy the mods, put them in at a fraction of time and cost of swapping limbs, and there you go. This is, in essence, giving the bow a 25lb range with mod swaps. It’s not that hard to understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the people that don't get this! don't want to! i feel like everyone wants to complain about something! , when i go to buy my new bow , no matter what they will have my poundage in because everyone goes from 50-75 #'s, thats an awesome feature , when i want to get rid of it i will have no problem selling it! and all this can be done without a press!!!!! which is amazing for a lot of people


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

cschwanz said:


> Can you turn your bolts enough to go from 50-75 pounds? No. Thats the difference. Buy a "max mod" weight and you can turn it down 10pounds from that max. Just like buying a maxweight limb system currently. The difference is when you want to go from 70 to 55 or vice versa. Would need to buy all new limbs on any current bow. this one is a mod swap


This! And you don't even need a press. It takes two seconds.

No more "Only this weight in stock". No more worrying about who your selling market is.

This is good for buyer and seller. I am happy Mathews is looking out for dealers, who typically get SCREWED (see classifieds here)


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Who the hell buys 70 pound bow so he can shoot it 55 ? Give that 70 so I can turn it all the way down. Please it’s ridiculous.
> 
> All this is more marking bulls hit. Finding problems to roll out a “new solution “
> 
> And for the record PSE has a 15 pound range. With these amazing things..limb bolts


your not serious , right?


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

I was a little impressed when i found out you dont need a press too. 

One thing I haven't seen (bc i haven't looked deep enough)...I'd assume these mods control the DL too, right? How else would you. So this bow can change the DL without a press as well? Wasn't that one of the selling point of the initial RedWrx line from Hoyt last year? If so, wonder why Mathews isnt mentioning it


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

joffutt1 said:


> 2019 hasn't been a year of big changes in any bow company, but sounds like with the amount of changes and improvements made to the already popular Triax that this could be another great year for Mathews.


yeah, i'm guessing it will be another good year for Mathews, if the feel and balance is as good or better than the triax, it's a better bow all around, and that grip looks excellent. though i'm not getting one, i sure look forward to shooting it, i fully expect to be "wowed" same with the Traverse, that should be a hit too. if you are a Mathews fan and don't mind heavy bows, you have some excellent options this year


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaveman44 said:


> your not serious , right?


Dead serious. This is a non issue for 95 % of bow buyers.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trial153 said:


> How the hell is buying a swapping mods easier then a turn of a limb bolt....


don't kid yourself, the limp wristers will love this feature:wink: much easier to break loose a little screw than a limb bolt


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

The switchweight should help with resale, and of course helps the dealers and helps Mathews. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

whack n stack said:


> New Realm SS/SR6 $1199.
> 
> Hoyt Helix $1199
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. Mathews has a very smart pricing strategy with this bow!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

trial153 said:


> Dead serious. This is a non issue for 95 % of bow buyers.


I believe he was referencing the fact that you clearly have no idea what the system actually does...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

Pse evoke series has about a 20lb adjustment range with the 10 turns on the lb bolts. Like the switxhweight concept though


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Deadeye1205 said:


> I believe he was referencing the fact that you clearly have no idea what the system actually does...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally understand what the system does, and who will or will not use this. After a bow leaves the shop 95% of buyers will never touch or look at that module again.


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

trial153 said:


> Who the hell buys 70 pound bow so he can shoot it 55 ? Give that 70 so I can turn it all the way down. Please it’s ridiculous.
> 
> All this is more marking bulls hit. Finding problems to roll out a “new solution “
> 
> And for the record PSE has a 15 pound range. With these amazing things..limb bolts


Moose- 75lbs
Whitetail- 60lbs

There, is that a simple enough explanation.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I wasn't interested in the Vertix, or any new bow this year for that matter. However, I am interested in getting my hands on this Vertix. New mod system to change draw length and draw weight. New grip. As quiet and dead as the Triax with better balance and just as fast. If all these are true, I may own one.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I am guessing 95% of hunters do not adjust their draw weight once set up.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Caper33 said:


> Moose- 75lbs
> Whitetail- 60lbs
> 
> There, is that a simple enough explanation.


Yea because moose 70 and whitetail 60 wouldn’t work .....


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

the switch weight thing seems kind of goofy to me, but one thing about it, Mathews isn't making the consumer pay for that feature. most will never use it i'm guessing, but it's an extra that doesn't seem to have a downside, and the bow isn't 100 dollars more because of it, so in that sense, it's cool.

what is up with the integrated rest? does it do anything beneficial vs a normal QAD?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

trial153 said:


> Dead serious. This is a non issue for 95 % of bow buyers.


You're not wrapping your head around the concept.....

Before I get crucified, I've never owned a Mathews bow. I'm the farthest thing from a fan boy.

It's actually very smart, and I am surprised they're the first ones to do it, honestly. Seems like a no-brainer for all companies. Lets start at the top of the list and work our way down.

1. Saves Mathews money in limb production costs. They don't have to have 5 sets of different deflection limbs. 
2. Dealers don't have to order 10 55lb bows, 10 60lb bows, 5 65lb bows, 20 70lb bows. They order 45 of the same bow that will cover all draw lengths & poundages. Literally all they will have to do is choose their colors. 
3. Dealers not missing sales. I've had it/seen it happen. Customer wants a 55lb bow. Dealer does not have that bow on hand, dealer offers to special order one. Customer wants the bow today. They go elsewhere to buy the bow with 55lb limbs. Unless you're out of the correct mods, you avoid this issue. 99% of dealers I have been to do not stock extra limbs, but 99% do stock extra mods.
4. Customer changes. Also have seen this happen a few times, not common, but it happens. New archer gets into shooting and starts out with a 50-60lb bow. After a few months, year, whatever it may be, of building up their strength they decide they want to move up to a 60-70lb bow. Again, the consumer won't have to order $200 limbs for the higher weight. They'll more than likely swap out mods for free, or pay $20-$40.
5. RESALE. When the customer decides to sell a bow, they're not going to have to worry about poundage. Again, a simple swap of mods and you have a bow that can be sold to almost anyone from the 55-75lb range.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

trial153 said:


> I totally understand what the system does, and who will or will not use this. After a bow leaves the shop 95% of buyers will never touch or look at that module again.


I think resale helps but also if someone is coming off shoulder problems and wants to get a new bow they can start out at 55 or 60 and just buy mods once they have built up the strength to go to 70 if they feel the need to go that high. I think there are a lot of great reason this mod system is going to be a hit. That said Bear has been putting out bows that go from 55 to 70 (72) for a couple years and the best part about there's...its the limbs they make not a mod system that you have to buy. They have engineered the bow an limbs to have a 15 to 17 pound range. To me that's better then having to buy a mod that you know Mathews will charge 75 to 100 bucks. I get it people the mode system is going to be more efficient then Bear because........its Mathews and Bear bows suck so why are you even talking about them on AT, sorry I will go crawl in my hole.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trial153 said:


> Yea because moose 70 and whitetail 60 wouldn’t work .....


you have been around long enough that you know the fan boys will not comprehend your point.... from a practical standpoint, like you mentioned, it's a solution for a non existent problem. the fan boys will use the feature, not because it offers any benefit, but to prove you wrong. i admire their dedication, haha. 

too bad the switch weight isn't a button you push to take off have the riser, and shed about a half pound, that's a feature i would like.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Caper33 said:


> Moose- 75lbs
> Whitetail- 60lbs
> 
> There, is that a simple enough explanation.


I'm not arguing against you because I see value in it as mentioned elsewhere here (for dealers, testing bows, resale etc.) but I don't see very many people doing what you suggest. It's not as simple as throwing on a different mod. Your example would require different arrows and a different tune and sight in process. All doable but takes some work that's unnecessary. If you can shoot a moose at 75 lbs. you can shoot a whitetail at 75 lbs.

As a point of reference, I've already shot a bull moose and whitetail buck this season - both at 70#. Seemed to work just fine and even if I had "switchweight" technology I would have shot both at 70#.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

My only question on this mod swap for less/more poundage is how are the DFCs going to change? 

Are we going to see the same IBO speeds and draw cycles out of the 55lb mods as the 75lb mods? 

That's the only real question I have on it.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I went to my local shop and saw and held the vertix. They did not have it set up to shoot yet so I have to go back tomorrow or the next day I literally just came in and they were unboxing. I have a nice impression of the Bow without shooting it of course so take that with a grain of salt. But I will say that I really immediately loved the new grip. It was more rounded and less wide if that makes any sense. Seems very much more repeatable in comparison of the older groups which I always struggled with. The vertix in hand felt very well balanced, and very very similar to the Triax but noticeably better in the grip area. They Also had the new rest mounted to the bow right out of the box. Very very slick looking design and the way it’s attached to the bow is super clean and looks like it’s going to work very nicely. Again I only spent a few seconds looking at it. I have to go shoot it to give a real opinion but like I said these are my quick thoughts on just holding the bow. I’m very certain Matthews is going to sell a boatload of these though


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Once you receive clarification from Mathews, please share.
> 
> In our camp (made up mostly of middle aged guys with busted up shoulders) most are shooting 50-58 lbs or so. Ignoring this market would be a slight misstep for Mathews imo.


*Buffalo....your camp, made up of middle aged guys with busted up shoulders is the reason I'm complaining about the benefits of *
Switchweight modules not offered in the 50-60# range.

I was smart enough to listen to my body over the years and not tear my shoulders up drawing more weight than I should. I've been shooting a bow for over 55 yrs and want to continue to shoot for many more years. I now hunt with my bow set at 52# and when shooting target I have my bow set at 48#.

Back to the Vertix..Mathews is advertising the bow as the peak of versatility "and performance". When Mathews talks about performance, they are referring to the fact that with their Switchweight modules, they can keep the archer's bow shooting near it's max efficiency which is near the max weight.

Mathews decided to end that option (benefit) at 60# and a 50lb bow is not offered. All the other Mathews hunting bows are offered in a 50# model (except for Vertix and Safari). I asked Mathews why they eliminated the entire 50-60 range of shooters from benefiting from their Switchweight technology? Mathews is claiming they did not eliminate the 50-60#range of shooters because a 60# Vertix will go down to 50lbs...thus the archer can still shoot a 50 to 55lb bow but you don't have the benefit of shooting your new flagship Vertix near it's max-performance range that is near it's peak weight.

All Mathews had to do was offer the Vertix with a 55# mod getting the bow to shoot near it's peak performance level in the 50-55lb range...and that would have taken care of the of all the draw weights the Vertix is intended to be shot at 50 to 60lbs . The point I'm making is shooting the flagship Vertix bow is of no benefit to those shooting in the 50-55lb bow range.

Those archers shooting 50-55# and wanting to buy the Mathews flagship Vertix hoping to benefit from Mathews latest technology (Switchweight modules)...*you are wasting your money thinking you can shoot your new Vertix near it's peak performance level (as advertised).*

I was told, shooters in the 50 to 55# range only make up 3% of Mathews total sales.

I was also told to wait until next year and Mathews might correct the issue.

Those I spoke to tried to be understanding and offered to address my concerns with Matt in a scheduled afternoon meeting. I'm hoping to hear back from someone about this issue in the future.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Khunter said:


> The switchweight should help with resale, and of course helps the dealers and helps Mathews. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is was my line of thinking as well. I will never shoot over 60 lbs. I am getting older and weaker. But, hey - if I don’t like it maybe I can sell it faster.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bowhuntermitch said:


> My only question on this mod swap for less/more poundage is how are the DFCs going to change?
> 
> Are we going to see the same IBO speeds and draw cycles out of the 55lb mods as the 75lb mods?
> 
> That's the only real question I have on it.


It's a VERY good question.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I went to my local shop and saw and held the vertix. They did not have it set up to shoot yet so I have to go back tomorrow or the next day I literally just came in and they were unboxing. I have a nice impression of the Bow without shooting it of course so take that with a grain of salt. But I will say that I really immediately loved the new grip. It was more rounded and less wide if that makes any sense. Seems very much more repeatable in comparison of the older groups which I always struggled with. The vertix in hand felt very well balanced, and very very similar to the Triax but noticeably better in the grip area. They Also had the new rest mounted to the bow right out of the box. Very very slick looking design and the way it’s attached to the bow is super clean and looks like it’s going to work very nicely. Again I only spent a few seconds looking at it. I have to go shoot it to give a real opinion but like I said these are my quick thoughts on just holding the bow. I’m very certain Matthews is going to sell a boatload of these though


Sounds good thus far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Deadeye1205 said:


> I believe he was referencing the fact that you clearly have no idea what the system actually does...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats right!


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

Does anyone know the string, cable and yoke length yet for the Vertix? I have a set for a halon 6 I’m thinking may fit given the similarities of specs.

Anyhow i just shot the Vertix at my local dealer. It shot great. Compared to my halon 6 it seems quieter and has a bit less hand shock. Its balanced much much better. (No need for a rear stabilizer i dont think) It is easier to hold on target for me also. The grip is way more enjoyable also. It is much easier to repeat the same grip on the bow and feels more comfortable. I do not think the grip will fit on older models. The Vertix has relief cuts above the grip on the riser where your thumb rests. Of coarse the dealer has the exact model i would get too. -_- anyone want to buy a Stone Halon 6 70# 29” DL and ripcord code red rest? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Dead serious. This is a non issue for 95 % of bow buyers.


no one ever said it was a issue , its a huge bonus when you sell your bow , when someone wants to step it up or down in poundage its cheaper and easier (no Press), that is a huge bonus to everyone and a non-issue to no one


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

sittingbull said:


> If you want buy a Vertix and want to use the Switchweight modules to shoot at a 50# or 55# peak weight...*CAN'T DO IT!*
> 
> The Vertix is the only model that offers Switchweight modules and only down to 60#...the way I read their literature.
> 
> I'm trying to get clarification from Mathews...but unless someone who knows tells me different, shooting a Vertix at a peak of 50 to 55#..you are out of luck.


My understanding is that there is still 10lbs of adjustability in the limbs by backing them down. The mod change essentially changes them from the 10lbs marks up and down. 
So you could still get the mod for 60 and back the limbs down to 55 or 50 no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

"I was told, shooters in the 50 to 55# range only make up 3% of Mathews total sales."

Wow, never realized I and the fellas I hunt with were in that much of a minority. I'll have to let them know. lol.

Sittingbull, thanks for the follow up and sharing Mathews responses here. Maybe Matt will get the message.

Since this is the first year this "new" switch weight technology is offered, I suspect it will be refined going forward. Seems like the limbs offer to little of the total adjustment while the difference is made up by offering several different peak draw weight mods.

As others have pointed out, seems like it would be easier to just offer a newly designed limbs that can cover 15 lbs of adjustment and fewer peak weight mods.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Where are people getting the information that the bow will NOT go below 60 pounds? That is not what I have been told.

beyond that even if it is so, thats only referencing this particular model. There are other ones out that that still do. Mathews didnt leave you all behind. No more than some bows arent available in my draw length.....


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

sittingbull said:


> *Buffalo....your camp, made up of middle aged guys with busted up shoulders is the reason I'm complaining about the benefits of *
> Switchweight modules not offered in the 50-60# range.
> 
> I was smart enough to listen to my body over the years and not tear my shoulders up drawing more weight than I should. I've been shooting a bow for over 55 yrs and want to continue to shoot for many more years. I now hunt with my bow set at 52# and when shooting target I have my bow set at 48#.
> ...


I think you’re jumping on Mathews pretty hard here. You can still shoot 50 pounds but it won’t be at peak performance. It may not matter. Some bows shoot really close to ibo with the limbs turned out. Also, I’m not an engineer but I’m thinking 60,65,70, and 75 may have been all they could get out of the technology, without loosing too much efficiency. I’m betting the DFC is slightly different with them all and they didn’t want to deviate too much. I could be wrong, but it seems like you’re throwing some harsh shots at them before any of this was answered . . . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TL3 (Apr 29, 2007)

MNarrow said:


> I am guessing 95% of hunters do not adjust their draw weight once set up.


Maybe not, but I'm guessing they wish it was as easy as a mod change once the cold temps of late season usher in


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

TL3 said:


> Maybe not, but I'm guessing they wish it was as easy as a mod change once the cold temps of late season usher in


As opposed to turning a limb bolt 4 times?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> As opposed to turning a limb bolt 4 times?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Right..

Turning limb bolts is soooo 2018 ... Now you can just buy a new mod to adjust draw weight! Give me a break.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Went and shot it, I really like this bow! Vertix is in the running, waiting on the Xpedition to drop.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

btvabowhunter said:


> Right..
> 
> Turning limb bolts is soooo 2018 ... Now you can just buy a new mod to adjust draw weight! Give me a break.


You people are dense. The limb bolt still works for 10 pound increments. If you want to go down 25 lbs, the mods will do that for you. No need to swap limbs. People who change DW mid season aren’t the target here. People who have an injury, or are working their way up in weight, or people who resell their bows quickly, or mostly, dealers, will benefit exponentially from this new system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

I will be curious to see someone do a side by side FPS test.. With a 55lbs H6 and a 55lbs Vertix.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Deadeye1205 said:


> You people are dense. The limb bolt still works for 10 pound increments. If you want to go down 25 lbs, the mods will do that for you. No need to swap limbs. People who change DW mid season aren’t the target here. People who have an injury, or are working their way up in weight, or people who resell their bows quickly, or mostly, dealers, will benefit exponentially from this new system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I'm not sure why it's so hard to understand for some. 

I say it every year no matter the company...

By some of these responses and all the criticism, you'd think all these guys were being forced to shoot Mathews. :dontknow:

Hint: there are about 15 other companies to choose from. :clap2:


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Predator said:


> It's a VERY good question.


I plan on testing this. I also want to compare how this bow holds a tune from a switch weight change compared to another bow that had limb bolts backed out equally.


----------



## Lennyo3034 (Aug 4, 2018)

I was considering buying a bow for the wife. I may consider this instead. Vertix with 65/28 mod for me and 60/26(with limbs turned down to 50) mod for her.

If all it takes is a mod and arrows, that’s not bad at all. If I have to retune every time I switch, hen it’s not worth it.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

vince71969 said:


> I plan on testing this. I also want to compare how this bow holds a tune from a switch weight change compared to another bow that had limb bolts backed out equally.


Let us know! Also, wondering if the draw lengths will run true. 

Example: Will a 70# 28" DL measure out the same as a 60# 28" DL? 

I have a feeling I know the answer, but am interested to see the results!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Lennyo3034 said:


> I was considering buying a bow for the wife. I may consider this instead. Vertix with 65/28 mod for me and 60/26(with limbs turned down to 50) mod for her.
> 
> If all it takes is a mod and arrows, that’s not bad at all. If I have to retune every time I switch, hen it’s not worth it.


It’s gonna take at least you changing sights out on a dovetail every time you switch. May require a tune, may not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

You can back the limb bolts 10lbs still. 

Relax.


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

I’m curious as to why the switch weight wasn’t put on the whole 19 lineup? Also, does the traverse have the dovetail mount and new grip?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

KamoKid14 said:


> I’m curious as to why the switch weight wasn’t put on the whole 19 lineup? Also, does the traverse have the dovetail mount and new grip?


Bet it happens next year. Test it on one model first.

Traverse doesn't have dovetail, does have grip.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I like my Halon 32-7 yet i also like what i see in this new model and where its headed from here but I'm personally still hoping to see longer 35ish ata's. That new grip looks sweet to. Way to go Mathews! The atalk gang can duke it out all you want but I think this bow and others like it will sell really well. I see some great stuff & i like it. And btw i didn't weigh it but I thought my Halon felt anything but heavy. Now the Triax I set up for my buddy felt kind of hefty to me for such a short bow but he like's it to.


----------



## ck125 (Nov 1, 2018)

sittingbull said:


> *THAT SUCKS...eliminating the entire 50-55# group of hunters/archers from even buying the MATHEWS FLAGSHIP "Vertix"!
> 
> Mathews engineering sure messed up their flagship bow roll out.*


eh they also took out the short end of the draw as well by starting at 26" for the draw length.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

How can a bow be smooth but when it rolls into the valley the whole bow shakes bad, To me that's not smooth!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

TL3 said:


> Maybe not, but I'm guessing they wish it was as easy as a mod change once the cold temps of late season usher in


Mod change, redo sight tape in 10 degree weather.....or just back your limb bolts if totally necessary.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

When the halon came out I thought it was going to be my new bow until I shot it. Hated the grip. The triax shot great but I couldn't get past the grip and string angle. The new grip and longer ata on the 2019s might have me rethinking Mathews. The new line up looks really good. Time will tell if the draw weight mods are new tech or sales pitch but for now I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Any idea on Lefty wait times?


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I shot the vertix and traverse myself today. 70# mods both at 29” draw. The Vertix: my mind wanted to say that the draw might have been stiffer than the triax, if it was it was very hard to actually tell. String angle on the Vertix is awesome, definitely and improvement. On the shot it might ACTUALLY be a tiny bit quieter than the triax like they say. Now my favorite aspect of the bow, the GRIP, it’s absolutely perfect for the bow and is hands down enough reason to buy a Vertix/traverse instead of a triax if you’re considering upgrading to either of these. If you already own a triax, like I do, you’ll just have to weight the costs/benefits.

Now onto the Traverse, this might just be Mathews flagship in disguise. While it doesn’t have the switch weight, it does have the same grip, the draw is smoother from start to finish no question. The hold at full draw is nothing short of awesome, again, the grip makes all the difference in the world on these bows. On the shot I found it to be just as quiet as the triax, if it’s actually 338ibo I’d be surprised, it seemed a bit faster. The string angle is definitely that of a 35” bow.

In short these bows are certainly an upgrade, no matter how small it may be, but imo the grip alone would be worth it. I shot both bows with nothing but a rest on them, both were vibe free and super quiet.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Why would i buy any of these new bows? They are slower, shorter, and heavier than my Experience. I'm sorry but i know my draw weight and never change it. 

Mathews what are you thinking? Heavy Slow Bows. 

Looks like Bowtech is going to have a great year.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

dbow said:


> Why would i buy any of these new bows? They are slower, shorter, and heavier than my Experience. I'm sorry but i know my draw weight and never change it.
> 
> Mathews what are you thinking? Heavy Slow Bows.
> 
> Looks like Bowtech is going to have a great year.


You know you sound like a hater right, I wouldn’t consider these bows slow and if that extra half a pound this too much for you you got bigger problems


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

sittingbull said:


> *Buffalo....your camp, made up of middle aged guys with busted up shoulders is the reason I'm complaining about the benefits of *
> Switchweight modules not offered in the 50-60# range.
> 
> I was smart enough to listen to my body over the years and not tear my shoulders up drawing more weight than I should. I've been shooting a bow for over 55 yrs and want to continue to shoot for many more years. I now hunt with my bow set at 52# and when shooting target I have my bow set at 48#.
> ...


And this right here is why I will not purchase a Vertix. I love the idea, but it saved me a bit of money. I am one of the older guys with busted up shoulders that likes 53-55lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

eyedoc said:


> And this right here is why I will not purchase a Vertix. I love the idea, but it saved me a bit of money. I am one of the older guys with busted up shoulders that likes 53-55lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get the 60# mod and back it down to 53-55


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Supersteeb said:


> I shot the vertix and traverse myself today. 70# mods both at 29” draw. The Vertix: my mind wanted to say that the draw might have been stiffer than the triax, if it was it was very hard to actually tell. String angle on the Vertix is awesome, definitely and improvement. On the shot it might ACTUALLY be a tiny bit quieter than the triax like they say. Now my favorite aspect of the bow, the GRIP, it’s absolutely perfect for the bow and is hands down enough reason to buy a Vertix/traverse instead of a triax if you’re considering upgrading to either of these. If you already own a triax, like I do, you’ll just have to weight the costs/benefits.
> 
> Now onto the Traverse, this might just be Mathews flagship in disguise. While it doesn’t have the switch weight, it does have the same grip, the draw is smoother from start to finish no question. The hold at full draw is nothing short of awesome, again, the grip makes all the difference in the world on these bows. On the shot I found it to be just as quiet as the triax, if it’s actually 338ibo I’d be surprised, it seemed a bit faster. The string angle is definitely that of a 35” bow.
> 
> In short these bows are certainly an upgrade, no matter how small it may be, but imo the grip alone would be worth it. I shot both bows with nothing but a rest on them, both were vibe free and super quiet.


Thanks for the review! The Traverse is what I'm interested in as I like 33-35" bows. The specs are very similar to my Ritual which is without question my favorite bow I have owned. Really looking forward to shooting it side by side with my Ritual. The grip was my biggest beef with Mathews the last several years, the new grip looks great. 

I'm going to hold off on buying anything until after the ATA if I buy anything at all. Looking forward to seeing what Xpedition has and what else Bowtech has for us. I shot the SR6 already and didn't care for the draw cycle at all. Not a fan of a hump and dump. Reminded me of a Impulse or Logic draw. So far the Traverse is the only bow I'm interested in for 2019. 

Great looking lineup from Mathews, it seems they really listened to feedback and made significant improvements in both the grip and the balance of the bows. The switch weight does nothing for me personally but is definitely a big deal for dealers and resale. 

I haven't owned a Mathews since the Ultra Max and haven't even been tempted since the Chill R.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

KamoKid14 said:


> I’m curious as to why the switch weight wasn’t put on the whole 19 lineup? Also, does the traverse have the dovetail mount and new grip?


I’ll tell you why, it took them the entire year to design all of the mods for Vertix.

10 drew length positions x 4 draw weight selections x 2 letoff options = 80 individual mods!!

I think they fell off the rails somewhere in between concept and execution. This seems like a nightmare for the dealer.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I shot the vertex and traverse. The traverse had the better draw (both were great). The Vertex was more dead and less movement at the shot. They both just stood there and did not move back or forth at all. No stab or sight. I am waiting to shoot the evokes, bowtechs and hoyts before I make a decision on my next 3d bow


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

God help me, I love my Halon 32-7 but dang I can have a little longer feel ata and 32.5" DL aaaand and 75# Draw & 75% LO. Plus a sweet factory grip. I will be at the ata show wearing one of them puppies out. I'd be pushing 358 fps - Yikes. Even tho I don't go to goo goo over IBO's.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

TL3 said:


> Maybe not, but I'm guessing they wish it was as easy as a mod change once the cold temps of late season usher in


If you can't draw your bow when it's cold, you are shooting to much weight to begin with. Either lower the poundage or practice more. Same can be said for drawing while sitting down and kneeling. Not only that but why practice all year, then lower the poundage to hunt, makes no sense to me, best to practice the exact same set up your going to hunt with, it's the only reason I practice all year.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I just watched 2 videos on Youtube, one by Lancaster that does a great job of covering how the mods work, and Lucas did a short review he got 330 fps out of it at 30/70/350, so the speed is the same as everything else basically, it's 4.9 pounds bare, Im glad they finally fixed the grip, nobody mentioned how it balances.


----------



## ijhughesi (Aug 26, 2018)

Has anyone shot the rx3 and the vertix, if so what were your thoughts on how they compare? I was dead set on the Hoyt but the vertix has made me second guess my decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thinking about this and I see the benefits, and its for the manufacture first. Lower production costs, same bow, different mods. Its far cheaper to produce mods vs limbs. Far less bows have to be manufactured. The increase in profit is huge.( they could have lowered the price and kept the profit margins they were making on the other bows) Second is dealers, less bows to inventory. Lastly the consumer, it may benefit some one that wants to use the same bow for hunting and target. Some body just starting out and may work up in weight ( which you can still do with limb bolts) and then resale. Most of those are " entry " level benifits. And this is there flag ship bow, sold only by " pro shops" and targeted to experienced bow hunters for the most part. I always buy my bows at the maximum poundage I can( want) shoot. I never back them off, no matter if I am out shooting rabbits, javelina, pigs, deer, elk, antelope or any other critter I even hope to hunt. Doing other wise, you have to reset your sights, different arrows and retune ever thing. I like to get it set perfect and the same every time I shoot it. That said I am not counting this bow out, as I really want to go back to shooting Mathews, but the weight mod thing does not interest me in the least. I fact it detures from the attraction for me, one its new are there going to be bugs with it, most likely. The thing I like about it is the grip, it's one of the things I could not stand on the halon and triax series. The others being top heavy, and short ata. Looking forward to shooting it for sure, but at this time don't think they will get my money. Love hearing the reviews.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I went today to shoot the mathew traverse and I was also going to shoot the pse evoke 35. I own and shoot now a Hoyt RX1 ultra, mathews halon 32 and TRX38. I really went into the shop planning to order the Traverse. I didnt shoot the Vertex because personally I don't want a bow that short (just personal preference). I shot the Traverse a lot, the grip is nice and the bow does balance in the hand with nothing on it better then any of the Halon bows (I've never shot a Triax). The string angle is awesome, it feels exactly like my RX1 Ultra which is 35" ata. However I didn't feel the bow held any better or was any "smoother" then the Halon 32 with stabalizers on them both. I was also a little disappointed that the new cams/mods and the 75lb draw option were just offered on the Vertex. I shot the PSE and liked it but not as much as the Mathews. I had made up my mind that there was no where near enough of a difference (nearly none) from the Halon 32 to get a new bow when the dealer had me shoot the Bowtechs. I had never shot a Bowtech before, but I'm pretty sure my new bow will be a Realm SS. Unbelievable bow!! Just my two cents after shooting the Traverse along with some other new bows out there!!


----------



## TL3 (Apr 29, 2007)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> If you can't draw your bow when it's cold, you are shooting to much weight to begin with. Either lower the poundage or practice more. Same can be said for drawing while sitting down and kneeling. Not only that but why practice all year, then lower the poundage to hunt, makes no sense to me, best to practice the exact same set up your going to hunt with, it's the only reason I practice all year.


I was just making a comment that may apply to some and not speaking about myself.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

If you haven’t shot one, avoid looking like an idiot by sharing your point of view.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

BAArcher said:


> If you haven’t shot one, avoid looking like an idiot by sharing your point of view.


Interesting point of view, thanks for sharing.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

That’s not true. It depends how cold it is. I sat in -9 with the windchill it was around -25. I drew my bow ever 30 mins to make sure I can draw it. I made it 4 hours till I couldn’t draw my bow. That was just the beginning of my problems. Climbing down was an extreme challenge. I couldn’t move.



hoyt fo life555 said:


> If you can't draw your bow when it's cold, you are shooting to much weight to begin with. Either lower the poundage or practice more. Same can be said for drawing while sitting down and kneeling. Not only that but why practice all year, then lower the poundage to hunt, makes no sense to me, best to practice the exact same set up your going to hunt with, it's the only reason I practice all year.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> As opposed to turning a limb bolt 4 times?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well it would be much easier to swap mods and change the wheel on your kingpin. Exact poundage you sighted in your wheel to out to 100 yards in 3 minutes without even taking a shot and then just as easy to go back.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

enkriss said:


> Well it would be much easier to swap mods and change the wheel on your kingpin. Exact poundage you sighted in your wheel to out to 100 yards in 3 minutes without even taking a shot and then just as easy to go back.


There's no way I would switch back and forth, change the wheel on my sight and not make sure it was still on. And I believe ( yet to be seen) you will most likely need to retune the entire set up. And easier then turning limb bolts, what you smoking?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> There's no way I would switch back and forth, change the wheel on my sight and not make sure it was still on. And I believe ( yet to be seen) you will most likely need to retune the entire set up.


Will have to wait and see. I never shot it so my comment was based on assumptions and fantasy... I hope it’s true....lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

enkriss said:


> That’s not true. It depends how cold it is. I sat in -9 with the windchill it was around -25. I drew my bow ever 30 mins to make sure I can draw it. I made it 4 hours till I couldn’t draw my bow. That was just the beginning of my problems. Climbing down was an extreme challenge. I couldn’t move.


Then how did you get out of the tree ?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> There's no way I would switch back and forth, change the wheel on my sight and not make sure it was still on. And I believe ( yet to be seen) you will most likely need to retune the entire set up. And easier then turning limb bolts, what you smoking?


It’s more precise than turning limb bolts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Then how did you get out of the tree ?


Carefully... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Adamsdjr said:


> Interesting point of view, thanks for sharing.


His post was certainly one that would improve AT if only people took it to heart. People bashed the @*#( out of the Triax until they shot one and ended up being one of Mathews best selling bows in long, long time.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

enkriss said:


> It’s more precise than turning limb bolts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know about that either, just check the tiller with a square. Can't get much more accurate then that.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

dbow said:


> Why would i buy any of these new bows? They are slower, shorter, and heavier than my Experience. I'm sorry but i know my draw weight and never change it.
> 
> Mathews what are you thinking? Heavy Slow Bows.
> 
> Looks like Bowtech is going to have a great year.


What are you thinking by being in this thread? You add zero to any conversation about bows. And by shooting a bow known in the industry as having exploding limbs, I would think you should hold judgement on anything other than what pants you try on tomorrow.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

They have a huge marketing team, and a huge following. As long as we keep buying they will keep pouring the Kool aid.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> They have a huge marketing team, and a huge following. As long as we keep buying they will keep pouring the Kool aid.


Don’t you have a $1700 Hoyt Triax that you should be gawking at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

joffutt1 said:


> What are you thinking by being in this thread? You add zero to any conversation about bows. And by shooting a bow known in the industry as having exploding limbs, I would think you should hold judgement on anything other than what pants you try on tomorrow.


Ehm, the experience never had limb issues to my knowledge. 

Dud year for Mathews. They should have brought back the SB, it would’ve sold more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

MNarrow said:


> I am guessing 95% of hunters do not adjust their draw weight once set up.


 and you would be wrong.there are a lot of hunters that shoot 3d/indoors/ect and change draw weight according to which arrows they are shooting.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

What didn’t you like about the Vertix? Hand shock? Noise? Draw cycle?



dbow said:


> Ehm, the experience never had limb issues to my knowledge.
> 
> Dud year for Mathews. They should have brought back the SB, it would’ve sold more.
> 
> ...


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Posted this on a similar thread but I’m not sure if people realize the specs they see from any brand are not all they can do but rather what they choose to do any major brand could easily produce a 3.5lb 360ibo bow but they choose not to for a reason. They are producing bows yes to sell but also to be the most effective hunting set ups they can and the current specs of most flagships are that sweet spot of balance for most hunting and shooting situations.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

eyedoc said:


> And this right here is why I will not purchase a Vertix. I love the idea, but it saved me a bit of money. I am one of the older guys with busted up shoulders that likes 53-55lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*eyedoc...I hear ya! But as I was told, those of us who fit into the 50 to 55# category are only 3% of Mathews sales...and that is Mathews justification for not making a 55lb "switchweight mod"...ridiculous excuse!

Mathews does offer the Vertix in the 50-60# range...but they don't offer the advertised benefits of switchweight technology to cover the entire 50-60# range.*


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

sittingbull said:


> eyedoc said:
> 
> 
> > And this right here is why I will not purchase a Vertix. I love the idea, but it saved me a bit of money. I am one of the older guys with busted up shoulders that likes 53-55lbs.
> ...


I believe they still offer and target the Jewel toward those in the requested specs above


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Believe it or not bow that looks good is the one that sells. You think if you put 700 HP in a Honda Fit it will sell like nothing else? I don't think so.


----------



## Millerdyl (Oct 10, 2018)

I just bought a used Mathews Feather Max (old I know, new to hunting). How much of a difference would i notice shooting that vs something new like this?


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

It is always fun this time of year with the keyboard warrior fanboys. No one has shot the bow and it is taking a beating.

Lets look at all the bows that have been launched so far this year. Mathews switchweight technology just may be the most groundbreaking. It is also funny how everyone bashes Mathews for their lack of speed. Guess what...Mathews has never been a speed bow company. They cater to hunters who like quiet, smooth dead in the hand bows. They know this and know their target audience. If you dont like them, move on and shoot the bow that you like.

In the last 2 years Mathews has introduced their new dampener on the Triax and now the Switchweight technology. Coming from a guy that hasnt shot a Mathews in years, I cannot argue that they dont produce excellent hunting bows.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

bghunter7311 said:


> I believe they still offer and target the Jewel toward those in the requested specs above


* bg...you would be wrong...

The subject being discussed deals with the 2019 "switchweight" technology offered on the Vertix.
*


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

eyedoc said:


> Mathews switchweight technology just may be the most groundbreaking.


Something is wrong with that technology. I can't believe no other company ever come up with that stuff. I'm pretty sure that technology was tested before and probably didn't work as expected. I won't be surprised if we see bad reviews about this soon. If not good for them. But like I said above...something ain't right.
I would like someone to measure the draw length with 50# module on the bow and then do it again with 70# module.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Outsider said:


> Something is wrong with that technology. I can't believe no other company ever come up with that stuff. I'm pretty sure that technology was tested before and probably didn't work as expected. I won't be surprised if we see bad reviews about this soon. If not good for them. But like I said above...something ain't right.
> I would like someone to measure the draw length with 50# module on the bow and then do it again with 70# module.


I agree that the technology could be crap, but WAY too many are judging before even shooting or setting up one of these. As for the draw length measurement...I am sure it may be different. But when I measure my 60lb bow maxed out, then turn it down to 50lbs the measured draw length changes. If it does you just go to a different module. Easy fix really.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

joffutt1 said:


> Don’t you have a $1700 Hoyt Triax that you should be gawking at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually have not owned a Hoyt since the late 80's. I bought my son his first bow, Hoyt, and he started on this sight ( 2005) hence the screen name. ( would love to change screen name but can't) And he shoots a triax, by the way. I Was a Mathews fan boy for about 24 years, bought the new release almost every year. The last one was the Rezzen. After that I just didn't care for them. And been hoping to shoot them again but they just don't fit me any more. I can't wait to shoot these and if the grip and balance is better then the halon and triax, I would love to own one. But I don't think it will be virtex, the traverse has my interest, but there are so many good bows any more and there so expensive, there's no reason to settle for one that don't fit yea in every respect. So no I don't own a 1700.00 Hoyt triax ( what ever that is), and I am gawking at lot of bows right now, it's just deciding who gets my money, if it's any of your business. And maybe don't judge a book by its cover !


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I cannot wait for reviews posted by mature subscribers, so much petty, infantile banter in these threads. It’s embarrassing


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey dbow, Bowtech Experience's definitely have limb problems! My brother has had to have his limbs replaced on both his primary and secondary bow's. They shoot good when they work, but dang when they decide to let go, they go..... 

Just FWI, he's still shooting them but he's ready to dump them for sure. Too many really good bows from last year to this year. One of his bow's also had the replacement limbs let go, he is literally shooting a ticking time bomb. 

He really wanted the Triax but the ATA was just to sharp for his liking. I believe he's going to buy a Mathews Traverse this year and get away from Bowtech. And Sheez he's been a Bowtech guy for the last 10 years easily.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

eyedoc said:


> I agree that the technology could be crap, but WAY too many are judging before even shooting or setting up one of these. As for the draw length measurement...I am sure it may be different. But when I measure my 60lb bow maxed out, then turn it down to 50lbs the measured draw length changes. If it does you just go to a different module. Easy fix really.


I will wait for reviews from regular users not sponsored ones. Mathews knows what they doing. They have been doing archery for a while , so I hope this will work nicely and I will finally be convinced to switch.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Outsider said:


> I will wait for reviews from regular users not sponsored ones. Mathews knows what they doing. They have been doing archery for a while , so I hope this will work nicely and I will finally be convinced to switch.


I agree! If it works and is successful we all win with having access to better technology.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Outsider said:


> Something is wrong with that technology. I can't believe no other company ever come up with that stuff. I'm pretty sure that technology was tested before and probably didn't work as expected. I won't be surprised if we see bad reviews about this soon. If not good for them. But like I said above...something ain't right.
> I would like someone to measure the draw length with 50# module on the bow and then do it again with 70# module.


someone claiming it probably wont work! why? because you don't think Mathews would cover their bases? love their is so much bashing with out anyone really shooting them


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Millerdyl said:


> I just bought a used Mathews Feather Max (old I know, new to hunting). How much of a difference would i notice shooting that vs something new like this?


The New bow will be WAY Heavier. The new bow will be a lot quieter on the shot, but there are things you can do to quiet the Feathermax down a lot. The New bow will shoot the same arrow a lot faster. 
With all that said, there is absolutely nothing wrong with what you have. Learn your weapon and become comfortable with it. I killed a ton of animals with an old Mathews Z max from 1997. I used that bow all the way up to 2012. Everyone said, get a new bow, get a new bow... But I was the one in the mountains killing stuff with my old trusty. Since then Ive bought about 15 bows and sold about 13... The new bow addiction is a bad one. Don't get it!!! Its hard to stop. I have vowed I won't buy a new bow in 2019... What I have is really good and I can shoot it lights out. Why would I change? Because, I am a spoiled American who makes decent money and I like new shiny things. Im trying to change my ways!!!! Be happy with what you've got. I think a new bow every 5-7 years is plenty and you might actually see significant changes in speed and technology as well as feel of the bows. 
Best of Luck and shoot that Feather Max until the strings fall off then get new strings and repeat


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaveman44 said:


> someone claiming it probably wont work! why? because you don't think Mathews would cover their bases? love their is so much bashing with out anyone really shooting them


I'm not saying it won't work. It will but not as simple as just swiping modules. If you buy a 50# bow and change modules so it will be 70# then what it means the limbs will bent more to get to that 70# which will lengthen your draw length. Unless the system will work differently.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

1tiger said:


> and you would be wrong.there are a lot of hunters that shoot 3d/indoors/ect and change draw weight according to which arrows they are shooting.


 I would agree with this. The whole interesting idea to me for the switch weight system is that I could have 1 sight tape or wheel set up for hunting with 65 or 70 lbs mods with high let off, but then have a second tape or wheel set up for 60lbs and lower let off. Essentially bow could easily be swapped for target to hunting with a couple screws. Your draw length, grip, peep positions. and fit would match perfect on both with only a quick 3 minute switch over of a couple item. 
Essentially makes one bow become two that are set up for very different purposes. I don’t think this was their intent with a 30” ATA bow, but if they offer this on a 34-36” down the road that would be a great use for it. 
I think the switchweight was probably designed more for dealers and factory in mind.. more fits for more people with less actual stock on hand. Much cheaper to stick a pile of mods than a pile of bows. 
I think it’s a great engineering idea if it works. 

How many times have you went in to test shoot a bow and they don’t have the exact draw length, draw weight, or let off options you are interested in..???? 
Sure you may “think” you know how a different DL or DW, or let off would feel compared to one you test shoot that isn’t exactly right, and order on speculation, but if you can actually shoot the exact fit bow.. booom! 

This would solve that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaveman44 said:


> someone claiming it probably wont work! why? because you don't think Mathews would cover their bases? love their is so much bashing with out anyone really shooting them


Without shooting one you already saying it is a great bow. All opinions here are based on what they have provided to us. I never said it shoots like crap and won't work.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

bghunter7311 said:


> The fact so many guys that shoot other brands complain abt a half pound then put 4lbs of accessories on tells me these be very good bows they are really reaching for things to claim are faults. The difference between a sight can easily be plus or minus 4-5 oz and no one bats on eye that is one accessory then throw a stab back bar rest etc etc guys don’t put the same thought into the weight of their sight rest stab quiver and everything else seem a bit nonsense I’ll take the better shooting rig 99 out of 100 times. The extreme mountain guys putting 100s of miles a year and shooting once at an animal may have a valid point the other 99.9999% of you are being silly.


I just realized after reading many threads it’s now a requirenment for everyone wanting to hunt to purchase the new Mathews.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

jonfinnell said:


> I would agree with this. The whole interesting idea to me for the switch weight system is that I could have 1 sight tape or wheel set up for hunting with 65 or 70 lbs mods with high let off, but then have a second tape or wheel set up for 60lbs and lower let off. Essentially bow could easily be swapped for target to hunting with a couple screws. Your draw length, grip, peep positions. and fit would match perfect on both with only a quick 3 minute switch over of a couple item.
> Essentially makes one bow become two that are set up for very different purposes. I don’t think this was their intent with a 30” ATA bow, but if they offer this on a 34-36” down the road that would be a great use for it.
> I think the switchweight was probably designed more for dealers and factory in mind.. more fits for more people with less actual stock on hand. Much cheaper to stick a pile of mods than a pile of bows.
> I think it’s a great engineering idea if it works.
> ...


Exactly correct! Great post


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> I am guessing 95% of hunters do not adjust their draw weight once set up.


I certainly dont.* Once I get things dialed in and shooting good groups, I prefer to leave the bow as is. I shoot same setup for 3D as I do hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Outsider said:


> Kaveman44 said:
> 
> 
> > someone claiming it probably wont work! why? because you don't think Mathews would cover their bases? love their is so much bashing with out anyone really shooting them
> ...


The module controls weight and draw length so I'm sure Mathews easily accounted for any dramatic change in draw length when they set the draw length. If this system is successful dont expect any changes in cams anytime soon as an enormous amount of time would be put into designing every module. They will have to run with this system a long time to start seeing the big profits it can provide them by not having to manufacture tons of different limb deflections.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

enkriss said:


> That’s not true. It depends how cold it is. I sat in -9 with the windchill it was around -25. I drew my bow ever 30 mins to make sure I can draw it. I made it 4 hours till I couldn’t draw my bow. That was just the beginning of my problems. Climbing down was an extreme challenge. I couldn’t move.


In those conditions 10 lbs of draw weigbt makes a huge difference. Anybody that has ever sat in a treestand in single digits or below for more than three hours gets it. If you haven't ever done it, or only hunt in heated blinds, you never will.

That's what intrigues me so much with the ability to take my 70 lb bow and change mods in a few seconds when it switches to those kind of temps. Ideally, you would have your sight tape calibrated to that poundage in the summer so all you would have to do is sight in at 20 and put on the tape number you know you needed when installing the 60 lb mods. The Kingpin set up would make this a breeze.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

bcowette said:


> The module controls weight and draw length so I'm sure Mathews easily accounted for any dramatic change in draw length when they set the draw length. If this system is successful dont expect any changes in cams anytime soon as an enormous amount of time would be put into designing every module. They will have to run with this system a long time to start seeing the big profits it can provide them by not having to manufacture tons of different limb deflections.


I'm willing to bet the length of the arm of the module changes ever so slightly as you change poundage and let off, to keep the draw length consistent. With Mathews, that would probably be consistently 1/2" long lol.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

bcowette said:


> The module controls weight and draw length so I'm sure Mathews easily accounted for any dramatic change in draw length when they set the draw length. If this system is successful dont expect any changes in cams anytime soon as an enormous amount of time would be put into designing every module. They will have to run with this system a long time to start seeing the big profits it can provide them by not having to manufacture tons of different limb deflections.


That's the problem. I can't find anywhere an explanation on how this module system works.


----------



## jcassell1 (Aug 28, 2017)

My question is can the Vertix grip fit on the Halon 32? I think I already know the answer but would really love if it did!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

bcowette said:


> The module controls weight and draw length so I'm sure Mathews easily accounted for any dramatic change in draw length when they set the draw length. If this system is successful dont expect any changes in cams anytime soon as an enormous amount of time would be put into designing every module. They will have to run with this system a long time to start seeing the big profits it can provide them by not having to manufacture tons of different limb deflections.



Totally different I know....but PSE’s mods that change just letoff threw the DL way long.
I’m not seeing it possible to crank the DW 10-15 pounds of change, and not have the DL change....amongst other things (letoff, nock height, DFC ect.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Outsider said:


> Something is wrong with that technology. I can't believe no other company ever come up with that stuff. I'm pretty sure that technology was tested before and probably didn't work as expected. I won't be surprised if we see bad reviews about this soon. If not good for them. But like I said above...something ain't right.
> I would like someone to measure the draw length with 50# module on the bow and then do it again with 70# module.


No you did say that" something is wrong with the technology" , not maybe something is wrong. and all i have ever said is that im excited to shoot them and that im excited to see and try out all the new features . there are more people hating on the new mathews with out ever shooting than people saying they are awesome shooters by far. the only people i have seen say they are shooters are actual people that have shot the bow. People should just give the bows a chance but sine they are mathews the try and bash them , i used to shoot hoyt and not i like the mathews H32 better than my old Hoyt , i may like the new Hoyt better than the new mathews , well see


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaveman44 said:


> No you did say that" something is wrong with the technology" , not maybe something is wrong. and all i have ever said is that im excited to shoot them and that im excited to see and try out all the new features . there are more people hating on the new mathews with out ever shooting than people saying they are awesome shooters by far. the only people i have seen say they are shooters are actual people that have shot the bow. People should just give the bows a chance but sine they are mathews the try and bash them , i used to shoot hoyt and not i like the mathews H32 better than my old Hoyt , i may like the new Hoyt better than the new mathews


I really would like to try the new technology. Who knows maybe I will switch. I'm a Hoyt guy since that is the company I started with and never had any problems with it. But it doesn't mean I'm a die hard Hoyt guy. Love to test new bows and technology , even if it comes from other company.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I am not a sponsored Mathews guy, I shot a Vertix side by side with a Triax yesterday. I bought the Vertix. The modules change the draw weight but you can still back the limbs down 10 lbs. I got a 70lber and am shooting it at 64... The grip is amazing as well as the dead in hand silent shot. If you haven’t shot one, might want to give it a go.


----------



## Belo (May 13, 2014)

I don't see much compared to the triax that I personally would need, however as a 30" draw guy, I do like the longer ATA. I imagine I'll shoot them both and get the vertix unless there's a good deal on a triax.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Kaveman44 said:


> No you did say that" something is wrong with the technology" , not maybe something is wrong. and all i have ever said is that im excited to shoot them and that im excited to see and try out all the new features . there are more people hating on the new mathews with out ever shooting than people saying they are awesome shooters by far. the only people i have seen say they are shooters are actual people that have shot the bow. People should just give the bows a chance but sine they are mathews the try and bash them , i used to shoot hoyt and not i like the mathews H32 better than my old Hoyt , i may like the new Hoyt better than the new mathews , well see



Bashing and hating are worlds apart from speculation.
Folks need to chill...
Having an opinion is how this works.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Outsider said:


> Something is wrong with that technology. I can't believe no other company ever come up with that stuff. I'm pretty sure that technology was tested before and probably didn't work as expected. I won't be surprised if we see bad reviews about this soon. If not good for them. But like I said above...something ain't right.
> I would like someone to measure the draw length with 50# module on the bow and then do it again with 70# module.



I'm not sure how you will measure the Vertix at 50lbs...Mathews does not offer a 50 or 55lb switchweight module. According to the Mathews tech I spoke to yesterday, the lowest poundage switchweight mod is 60lb. 

I was told that the vertix can go to 50lbs by cranking the limbs out on a 60lb switchweight vertix. To change the draw length at 50lbs, the archer would have to change the 60lb mods.

If you are shooting 50-55lbs, you will not get the advertised benefit of shooting the bow near it's max poundage by using a 55lb mod...the didn't make a 55lb mod.

All the Mathews engineers had to do was make a 55lb mod and they would have covered the entire 50 to 60 lb range.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Outsider said:


> I'm not saying it won't work. It will but not as simple as just swiping modules. If you buy a 50# bow and change modules so it will be 70# then what it means the limbs will bent more to get to that 70# which will lengthen your draw length. Unless the system will work differently.


The Vertix only comes with 1 set of limbs for the entire range. So you won't be ordering a 50 lb Vertix. You either order it with 60, 65, 70, or 75 lb mods in the draw length you want. You can still turn the limbs down via the limb bolt but there isn't different deflections of limbs to achieve different lbs.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

sittingbull said:


> I'm not sure how you will measure the Vertix at 50lbs...Mathews does not offer a 50 or 55lb switchweight module. According to the Mathews tech I spoke to yesterday, the lowest poundage switchweight mod is 60lb.
> 
> I was told that the vertix can go to 50lbs by cranking the limbs out on a 60lb switchweight vertix. To change the draw length at 50lbs, the archer would have to change the 60lb mods.
> 
> ...


So can someone explain to me the whole weight module thing. I can see they offer 60 # , 65# , 70# , 75# modules. So if I buy a bow which is 60# peak weight I can use the 70# module to bring it to 70#? Or each module adds 5# only?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

sittingbull said:


> I'm not sure how you will measure the Vertix at 50lbs...Mathews does not offer a 50 or 55lb switchweight module. According to the Mathews tech I spoke to yesterday, the lowest poundage switchweight mod is 60lb.
> 
> I was told that the vertix can go to 50lbs by cranking the limbs out on a 60lb switchweight vertix. To change the draw length at 50lbs, the archer would have to change the 60lb mods.
> 
> ...


According to P.J. You can buy 50# bow from them and use the modules to change it up to 75#


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Outsider said:


> So can someone explain to me the whole weight module thing. I can see they offer 60 # , 65# , 70# , 75# modules. So if I buy a bow which is 60# peak weight I can use the 70# module to bring it to 70#? Or each module adds 5# only?


There is only one deflection of limb offered on the Vertix. You can either drop the lbs by backing the bolts off or changing the mod to either 75,70,65, or 60. So the only way to get to 50 lbs would be to order the bow with the 60 lb module for your draw length and then back the limb bolts out.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Bowfreak said:


> There is only one deflection of limb offered on the Vertix. You can either drop the lbs by backing the bolts off or changing the mod to either 75,70,65, or 60. So the only way to get to 50 lbs would be to order the bow with the 60 lb module for your draw length and then back the limb bolts out.


Okay. If I want the bow to be 67#. I will order bow with 70# module and then back the limbs out 3# ?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

So for every draw length youd potentially have to stock 4 mods ...and since nobody wants to shoot there bows with limbs backed down ...you going to have to stock a hell of a lot of mods. What a logistical nightmare. 
companies like PSE going in the direction of rotating mods making it easier for dealer and customers.....and mathews is going a 180...making dealers stock 50 plus mods for one bow.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

After some thought this tech would have been more useful on bows with a more vertical limb design. With the parallel limbs you loose very little performance with limb bolt adjustment. With these mods you do get a larger range of weight adjustment "IF" you buy more mods. I assume you do have to purchase the other mods. If all the mods come with it great but if not then its one more thing to gouge you for. I feel the same way about draw length mods too. You should get a set with the purchase of a new bow. That's why I like a rotating mod. Im not a hater I like the new Mathews line up and plan on shooting them it just feels like companies are nickel and diming us to death. Ok let the shaming begin.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Changing the poundage range and draw length with the module while maintaining it's performance, draw length and nock travel is an amazing feat. It will sure make it easier on the shops and be great for resale. It will reduce production cost and clutter. Looks like a nice bow line up from Mathews.


----------



## Lennyo3034 (Aug 4, 2018)

sittingbull said:


> All the Mathews engineers had to do was make a 55lb mod and they would have covered the entire 50 to 60 lb range.


I don’t think it’s quite that easy. Keep in mind the limbs are the same across all Vertix models. So a limb that is capable of a 55 pound draw may not be capable at 75. 

Since primary draw weight is changed via mods instead of limbs, the heavier mods will cause the limbs to travel further (only way that’s possible). The limbs can’t have an infinite range, if they wanted 55lb mods, they would have had to redesign and drop the 75.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

trial153 said:


> So for every draw length youd potentially have to stock 4 mods ...and since nobody wants to shoot there bows with limbs backed down ...you going to have to stock a hell of a lot of mods. What a logistical nightmare.
> companies like PSE going in the direction of rotating mods making it easier for dealer and customers.....and mathews is going a 180...making dealers stock 50 plus mods for one bow.


That't what it sounds like. So with the modules you can either buy 60# bow and use them to raise the poundage up to 75lbs. Or buy 70# bow and by using modules lower it to 60#. And the whole idea is that you can still keep your limb pocket bolts maxed out. I'm sorry guys but the only benefit I see is that you don't have to mess with limb pocket bolts. Everything else performance or efficiency stays the same as before without the modules.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

A dealer doesn't need to stock every draw weight in every draw length. They'll stock the common stuff and order the odd ball.


----------



## Lennyo3034 (Aug 4, 2018)

I agree it’s more of a benefit for dealers than shooters. But that doesn’t mean Mathews won’t sell more because of it.

My local dealer is small and the only Triax they had was 70/29.5. When I first tried the triax, I hated it because I needed a 60/27.5 so I bought something else.

I had no way to try a Triax with the right draw length without ordering one. With the new mod system, I will still most likely have to order the exact mod I need, but the shop should at least have something much closer when it comes time to try it out. In fact they did yesterday so I was able to get a good feel for the Vertix unlike the Triax.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trial153 said:


> So for every draw length youd potentially have to stock 4 mods ...and since nobody wants to shoot there bows with limbs backed down ...you going to have to stock a hell of a lot of mods. What a logistical nightmare.
> companies like PSE going in the direction of rotating mods making it easier for dealer and customers.....and mathews is going a 180...making dealers stock 50 plus mods for one bow.


everyone yesterday was saying how much easier it was going to be for the dealers:zip:


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> trial153 said:
> 
> 
> > So for every draw length youd potentially have to stock 4 mods ...and since nobody wants to shoot there bows with limbs backed down ...you going to have to stock a hell of a lot of mods. What a logistical nightmare.
> ...


You basically have a forum of 80-90% having no idea what they are talking abt not uncommon.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

I love all the what if's!!!! Lol instead of having to carry each bow in each poundage you have one bow with different mods it’s a lot easier to store mods and cheaper than the store a bunch of bows and it’s a lot easier to sell your bow because all you’re gonna have to do is replace the mods


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

bghunter7311 said:


> You basically have a forum of 80-90% having no idea what they are talking abt not uncommon.



Which is somewhat understandable since there are new bows but it’s crazy to me how negative all the talk is when nobody knows


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Lets wait for some reviews.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

roosiebull said:


> everyone yesterday was saying how much easier it was going to be for the dealers:zip:


 How would it not be you basically have to store a bunch of small mods in your shop or do you have to store every different bow , if I’m a dealer I’d rather be able to buy the different mods and that’s it


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> everyone yesterday was saying how much easier it was going to be for the dealers:zip:


Yea, they will love stocking two dozen plus mods. 
Those large hex wrenches are profit killers


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Yea, they will love stocking two dozen plus mods.
> Those large hex wrenches are profit killers




Lol


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

bghunter7311 said:


> You basically have a forum of 80-90% having no idea what they are talking abt not uncommon.


 Totally agree it's not uncommon. 
I don't think It takes a engineer's degree to have a rudimentary understanding of the limitations of modules on cams. 
It's pretty common to have some drastic changes in feel and performance with a simple draw length modular adjustment. That's a fact. how often have we loved a bow at say 28 but thought it felt horrible at say 30? The standard AT line from the nimrods on here is" you have try the bow at your specs." And I agree. 
Now we take a module that is not only length specific but its weight specific. The amount of variables just increesed Exponentially. For example we now how 4 different 28" modules that are controlling not only the length but the draw weight on one bow from a range of 50 to 75 pounds. Let's think about that. One cam size and one limb defection size. What can go wrong? 
And all this was done to replace turning a limb bolt. They would have been better off putting out videos of modern bows being shot and measured at its peak weight and minimum weight and dispelled the out dated performance differences that no longer apply to the majority of modern bows. 

I for one would rather have a healthy dose of Skepticism for this and see how it pans out before I jump on the bandwagon and proclaim it's the second coming.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

This board is not full of business minds thats for sure. Shop space is expensive as hell. It costs a lot of money for floor space to stock bows. Not to mention how many bows are sitting there at the end of the season that would've been sold hsd they been the draw weight a customer wanted. Now all a dealer has to worry about is ordering the right amount of a certain color.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

bghunter7311 said:


> You basically have a forum of 80-90% having no idea what they are talking abt not uncommon.


And you're definitely not one of the 10-20%.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Totally agree it's not uncommon.
> I don't think It takes a engineer's degree to have a rudimentary understanding of the limitations of modules on cams.
> It's pretty common to have some drastic changes in feel and performance with a simple draw length modular adjustment. That's a fact. how often have we loved a bow at say 28 but thought it felt horrible at say 30? The standard AT line from the nimrods on here is" you have try the bow at your specs." And I agree.
> Now we take a module that is not only length specific but its weight specific. The amount of variables just increesed Exponentially. For example we now how 4 different 28" modules that are controlling not only the length but the draw weight on one bow from a range of 50 to 75 pounds. Let's think about that. One cam size and one limb defection size. What can go wrong?
> ...


Well said.


----------



## PAArcher3 (Jan 17, 2018)

Shot a vertix at my local shop today. They love it, because they only have one, but with the new cam and mods, anybody can shoot it at correct specs to get a feel for it. The bow is a shooter, maybe quieter than the triax, maybe more dead, and a nicer string angle. it also feels lighter than the triax to my hand, but that may be because it's visual bigger. The new engage grip is perfect, it has the best grip texture i've felt, and it is shaped just the way it should be. The bow also sits dead straight up and down in my hand, it isn't top heavy feeling at all.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Totally agree it's not uncommon.
> I don't think It takes a engineer's degree to have a rudimentary understanding of the limitations of modules on cams.
> It's pretty common to have some drastic changes in feel and performance with a simple draw length modular adjustment. That's a fact. how often have we loved a bow at say 28 but thought it felt horrible at say 30? The standard AT line from the nimrods on here is" you have try the bow at your specs." And I agree.
> Now we take a module that is not only length specific but its weight specific. The amount of variables just increesed Exponentially. For example we now how 4 different 28" modules that are controlling not only the length but the draw weight on one bow from a range of 50 to 75 pounds. Let's think about that. One cam size and one limb defection size. What can go wrong?
> ...



No one ever said it the second coming ,but all I keep hearing as all the problems that are gonna happen and what if‘s and that’s BS too , I think Matthews being one of the top bow manufactures out there wouldn’t go through everything and make sure but what do I know, I’m sure everybody else on this form realize the problem is that they wouldn’t have so you’re probably right it’s probably going to suck , Best bet would be shoot it and make up your own opinion instead of coming up with the conclusion before you even shot it


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> everyone yesterday was saying how much easier it was going to be for the dealers:zip:


That’s because it is going to be easier. Better to stock a whole mess of mods then to have to stock 3-4x the amount of bows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Really I have all I’ve heard people say is there excited about the new features and then you have the other people saying everything that’s going to go wrong or could go wrong


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

One thing people need to realize is you cant compare a rotating mod to a mod that has been completely designed for that draw length. A rotating mod is far more likely to feel different at different draw lengths because it's the exact same mod/shape for every length. A well done draw length specific mod can be fine tuned to be optimal for each length.


----------



## aritchie (Sep 7, 2013)

it seems to me that if I were a dealer i'd rather buy 4 bows that i could sell at any draw weight, rather than have to by 4 bows each in a different draw weight and hope my customer demand matches what I have in stock. I'm sure mathews didn't do it for this reason, but it'll help reselling your bow too because now people will only need to by a Vertix, not a 60# vertix


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

dnv23 said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > You basically have a forum of 80-90% having no idea what they are talking abt not uncommon.
> ...


I don’t claim to be I have incredibly to much in my life that I need to be proficient at I pay people to work on, build my bow and understand the mechanics behind them so when I put the green pin behind the shoulder i kill then get to eat wild game.


----------



## sheahanigans92 (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry if this has already been answered, but do we know yet if the Vertix grip will fit on a Triax?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

sheahanigans92 said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but do we know yet if the Vertix grip will fit on a Triax?


No it wont fit on any of the old Mathews. At least not without modification.


----------



## sheahanigans92 (Aug 31, 2018)

Bummer. Looking to upgrade the grips on my Triax and TRX-38 without dropping $100 on the Ultraview.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

trial153 said:


> Totally agree it's not uncommon.
> I don't think It takes a engineer's degree to have a rudimentary understanding of the limitations of modules on cams.
> It's pretty common to have some drastic changes in feel and performance with a simple draw length modular adjustment. That's a fact. how often have we loved a bow at say 28 but thought it felt horrible at say 30? The standard AT line from the nimrods on here is" you have try the bow at your specs." And I agree.
> Now we take a module that is not only length specific but its weight specific. The amount of variables just increesed Exponentially. For example we now how 4 different 28" modules that are controlling not only the length but the draw weight on one bow from a range of 50 to 75 pounds. Let's think about that. One cam size and one limb defection size. What can go wrong?
> ...


Trial, a lot of times you have a great perspective on things but I think you are missing the boat on this one. 

This is truly innovative. You’re looking at it like you don’t lose anything by backing limb bolts out. That’s not the case though. Sure, they could have made longer limb bolts. You lose performance, efficiency and feel by backing a bow out. Sure you can do it and shoot well, most average bowhunters won’t notice. There absolutely IS an advantage to keeping the limb bolts tight and the connection from limb pocket to riser tight. That’s the most critical thing on the bow when it comes to accuracy. The connection between the limb/pocket as well as pocket/riser. 

Just my opinion but it’s a great thing for dealers. It will benefit them more than consumers. Just one bow they didn’t have to order and could have potentially had leftover that didn’t sell, more than pays for all the modules they have to stock. They also take up zero space. It’s a benefit to dealers whether you all want to realize it or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goat704 (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone heard a suggested price for a set of modules?


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just left my dealer and I shot the vertix and the traverse and honestly the traverses a little bit smoother and holds I little bit better so I think I’m gonna run with the traverse, The traverse has less vibration too


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaveman44 said:


> Just left my dealer and I shot the vertix and the traverse and honestly the traverses a little bit smoother and holds I little bit better so I think I’m gonna run with the traverse, The traverse has less vibration too


Heard that from about half a dozen people over the last two days. Maybe they picked the wrong bow to fly the flag? I havent heard a bad word yet about the traverse.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Heard that from about half a dozen people over the last two days. Maybe they picked the wrong bow to fly the flag? I havent heard a bad word yet about the traverse.


I had my mind made up that I was going to get the vertex with 75 pound limbs and after shooting the traverse my head is so messed up but it’s that much better that I just have to


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

And I really think the traverse would’ve been a good flag ship as well


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

Has this been mentioned?Can you fit Vertix Cams that accept the mods on a Triax I wonder?Be cool to be able to bottom out my limbs and shoot 65lbs


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

AntlerCRAZED said:


> Has this been mentioned?Can you fit Vertix Cams that accept the mods on a Triax I wonder?Be cool to be able to bottom out my limbs and shoot 65lbs


I was told no. I however definitely agree that the traverse could very well have been the flagship.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Outsider said:


> According to P.J. You can buy 50# bow from them and use the modules to change it up to 75#


outsider...can you tell me how you get a vertix down to 50lbs?

When you access the Mathews website, does it show a 50lb Vertix being offered?

When I click the bow builder it shows that the Vertix is available in 60, 65, 70 and 75 pound peak weights. There are no mods to get the bow down to 55 lbs and there are no mods to get the bow down to 50 lbs. To get the Vertix down to 55 and 50 lbs you must do it the old fashion way...by turning the limb bolts out on a 60 lb bow...and without the advertised benefits of the switchweight module system. 

If you are shooting a Vertix in the 50 to 55 lb range you will not get the advantage of shooting a Vertix at or near it's peak performance. To take advantage of the new Switchweight technology that allows the archer to change the peak draw weight in 5 pound increments, the archer must shoot the Vertix at a range of 60lbs to 75 lbs.

I've spoken to Mathews and they confirm this information and Lancaster tech department also confirmed the information...Mathews does offer a Vertix that goes down to 50 lbs, by cranking the limbs out on their 60 lb bow but the switchweight technology is not offered on the 50 or 55 lb range Vertix. 

I hope that clarifies the issue.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

sittingbull said:


> outsider...can you tell me how you get a vertix down to 50lbs?
> 
> When you access the Mathews website, does it show a 50lb Vertix being offered?
> 
> ...


50# was just an example. So what you can buy is 60# bow and adjust it with mods up to 75#. If you want anything between the 5# increments,like 63# you need to use the limb bolts. Is that correct?


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Anyone that has sold or tried to sell a 50 lb peak weight bow here on the classifieds would love to be able to buy a mod and change it to 60 or 70 lb peak as they would get about 50% more for it. lol


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

I like!

cost??


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

solid point!



va MTN MAN said:


> Anyone that has sold or tried to sell a 50 lb peak weight bow here on the classifieds would love to be able to buy a mod and change it to 60 or 70 lb peak as they would get about 50% more for it. lol


----------



## crazyj789 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to try this new Mathews bow out. I liked the Triax but chose the Hoyt RX3 over it.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

bcowette said:


> This board is not full of business minds thats for sure. Shop space is expensive as hell. It costs a lot of money for floor space to stock bows. Not to mention how many bows are sitting there at the end of the season that would've been sold hsd they been the draw weight a customer wanted. Now all a dealer has to worry about is ordering the right amount of a certain color.


Exactly the dealer and the manufacture benefit. Manufacture gross profit increase is huge. Dealers are taken care of, don't need to stock as many bows. But this has saved the manufacture a huge amount of money the dealer some, but they don't pass us it on to us. They could price this bow so much lower and still make the same profit as they make on the other bows. Its not really the consumer they are doing this for. They will sell ( convince) it to us that way though, through there marketing. And yes there is a possibility they will get my money, i am interested in the traverse, but will shoot them all before deciding.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Exactly the dealer and the manufacture benefit. Manufacture gross profit increase is huge. Dealers are taken care of, don't need to stock as many bows. But this has saved the manufacture a huge amount of money the dealer some, but they don't pass us it on to us. They could price this bow so much lower and still make the same profit as they make on the other bows. Its not really the consumer they are doing this for. They will sell ( convince) it to us that way though, through there marketing. And yes there is a possibility they will get my money, i am interested in the traverse, but will shoot them all before deciding.


It will benefit the consumer as it will make the bow easier to buy and easier to resale. Having a larger limb poundage range will make it adaptable to anyone looking to resale or buy used. Another benefit is that if a person can do some indoor shooting at a lower weight and then shoot 3D at a mid poundage and then hunt at a higher poundage all from the same bow without any trouble.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

fletched said:


> It will benefit the consumer as it will make the bow easier to buy and easier to resale. Having a larger limb poundage range will make it adaptable to anyone looking to resale or buy used. Another benefit is that if a person can do some indoor shooting at a lower weight and then shoot 3D at a mid poundage and then hunt at a higher poundage all from the same bow without any trouble.


I do all that now with the same bow, and have never had a problem buying or selling a new or used bow, never. And I don't need different arrows, sights settings, and retune for each of those. Its a way to increase there profit margin, and they did it in a huge way. We all drink the kool aid, just some more then others. I am not blaming them for increasing there profit margine, smart business move. And many of us will donate.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> bcowette said:
> 
> 
> > This board is not full of business minds thats for sure. Shop space is expensive as hell. It costs a lot of money for floor space to stock bows. Not to mention how many bows are sitting there at the end of the season that would've been sold hsd they been the draw weight a customer wanted. Now all a dealer has to worry about is ordering the right amount of a certain color.
> ...


Actually they did pass the saving on to you. Did you see the price of a mathews go up?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

va MTN MAN said:


> Anyone that has sold or tried to sell a 50 lb peak weight bow here on the classifieds would love to be able to buy a mod and change it to 60 or 70 lb peak as they would get about 50% more for it. lol


No. 
All you have to do is close the thread, then you'll have more interest than ever.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I do all that now with the same bow, and have never had a problem buying or selling a new or used bow, never. And I don't need different arrows, sights settings, and retune for each of those. Its a way to increase there profit margin, and they did it in a huge way. We all drink the kool aid, just some more then others. I am not blaming them for increasing there profit margine, smart business move. And many of us will donate.


I don't own a Mathews and actually never have owned one. So I didn't drink the kool aid. The last new bow I bought was in 2011 so I am not hyped up because of the new bows being released. Although if I was in the market for a new bow, I would look closely at the Mathews. But it would be a bow with target specs. 

As for using the same bow for different aspects of archery, most bows come with a 10 pound range. Most bows shoot best if the limbs are bottomed out and the performance is better. Plus the draw length changes when decreasing/increasing poundage. If the Mathews can maintain the bows specs and nock travel while decreasing/increasing poundage, it would be a convenient option. I would suspect that the Mathews module will keep the keep the limbs in their sweet spot thru different poundage ranges. 

As for Mathews increasing their profit margins, that is the name of the game when operating a business. But it is a benefit to both the consumer and the manufacturer. Even though I have never been a big fan of the Mathews solocam bows, (I prefer the binary), Mathews has always made great bows with some innovated designs. 

This year I put new Barnsdale limbs on my specialist. I did so to drop the poundage from 70 max to 55 max. It would have saved me $200 if I could have just changed the mods. But in fairness, the Barnsdale limbs are superior to the Bowtech hardcore limbs and I would have bought the limbs anyways even if I could have dropped the poundage with buying new limbs. 

The only thing that I think Mathews could have done better is to have a 50 pound option in the poundage range.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

bcowette said:


> Actually they did pass the saving on to you. Did you see the price of a mathews go up?


You seriously believe that ? They cut manufacturing cost in half ( or a lot more) on that bow, by doing what they did. Less labor and time in production per unit alone, is probably less then half of what they put in the other bows. Then you have far less material needed on top of that. May be the price didn't go up, but in reality it should have come way down ( if looking at profit per unit, and maintaining the same profit margine as the other bows) if they were dong this for the consumer. If you think other wise take a big swallow, the kool aids good. Again I'm not saying it's a bad bow, can't wait to shoot it fri.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> You seriously believe that ? They cut manufacturing cost in half ( or a lot more) on that bow, by doing what they did. Less labor and time in production per unit alone, is probably less then half of what they put in the other bows. Then you have far less material needed on top of that. May be the price didn't go up, but in reality it should have come way down ( if looking at profit per unit, and maintaining the same profit margine as the other bows) if they were dong this for the consumer. If you think other wise take a big swallow, the kool aids good. Again I'm not saying it's a bad bow, can't wait to shoot it fri.


Labor and time of production per unit will be identical. They didn’t take anything from the bow... I don’t really understand how you could think that. The only thing they changed is only having to make 1 type of limb (deflection-wise). Still the same amount of them. If Mathews sold X amount of triax’s last year, they will sell the same amount of vertix’s this year, and it will be the same amount of parts, if not even more because of the gigantic variety of modules now available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> bcowette said:
> 
> 
> > Actually they did pass the saving on to you. Did you see the price of a mathews go up?
> ...


I like how you come up with statistics as if you knew anything


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Let us in on what you know then Einstein !


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Once again Mathews leading the way with innovation!!!

Pro shop owners should be loving this new bow/module concept. Have to keep less expensive stock on hand and just change out the mods for weight


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

> Quote Originally Posted by sittingbull View Post
> outsider...can you tell me how you get a vertix down to 50lbs?
> 
> When you access the Mathews website, does it show a 50lb Vertix being offered?
> ...





Outsider said:


> 50# was just an example. So what you can buy is 60# bow and adjust it with mods up to 75#. If you want anything between the 5# increments,like 63# you need to use the limb bolts. Is that correct?


outsider...yes, with 65 mods installed, you must crank the limbs down 2#s to shoot your bow at 63#,

Now answer my question...if you want to shoot your vertix at 53# how many pounds down from the max do you have to adjust your bow?

The point I'm making, there is no benefit from the "switchweight technology" for those shooting a vertix in the 50 to 55 lb range. All Mathews had to do was make one more set of mods...a set of mods that max out at 55 lbs.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

sittingbull said:


> outsider...yes, with 65 mods installed, you must crank the limbs down 2#s to shoot your bow at 63#,
> 
> Now answer my question...if you want to shoot your vertix at 53# how many pounds down from the max do you have to adjust your bow?
> 
> The point I'm making, there is no benefit from the "switchweight technology" for those shooting a vertix in the 50 to 55 lb range. All Mathews had to do was make one more set of mods...a set of mods that max out at 55 lbs.


 It one set per each draw length setting as well because mods are both length and weight specific. 
So it an additional 10 mods designed. They had to design 40 independent mods for what they already have what's 10 more? . In for a penny in for a pound.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

trial153 said:


> sittingbull said:
> 
> 
> > outsider...yes, with 65 mods installed, you must crank the limbs down 2#s to shoot your bow at 63#,
> ...


Not there target market I read somewhere only 3% of their sales are in the below 55lbs and much of those are individuals with very low upper body strength probably small women and children which they have the Jewel or Genesis to accomodate


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

Never going to please everyone. They covered their target with what they have available. Sucks if you are left out, but it happens with every bow out there. Impossible to accommodate every single archer with every bow.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

nick060200 said:


> As opposed to turning a limb bolt 4 times?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like the idea, if it holds true on performance throughout the poundage ranges. Being a machinist, I cringe at the idea of constantly turning limb bolts in and out while under pressure. I've read some posts on here about the aluminum threads getting stripped from doing that. If you are someone who likes/ needs to adjust weight throughout the season and for target, this system is perfect. It would be nice if they had a 2 options of limbs. High and Low. The low set would utilize same mods, but would allow us lower poundage guys and girls to benefit from the system. This flagship bow basically isn't available to many women at this point. And as far as technology, Limbsavor made a bow, I have, the Proton, that uses a 7 position pivot point on the limbs to adjust weight. There are no limb bolts to turn at all. I thought that was a great idea for same reasons of cold weather.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> You seriously believe that ? They cut manufacturing cost in half ( or a lot more) on that bow, by doing what they did. Less labor and time in production per unit alone, is probably less then half of what they put in the other bows. Then you have far less material needed on top of that. May be the price didn't go up, but in reality it should have come way down ( if looking at profit per unit, and maintaining the same profit margine as the other bows) if they were dong this for the consumer. If you think other wise take a big swallow, the kool aids good. Again I'm not saying it's a bad bow, can't wait to shoot it fri.



You are aware of these thigs how?* Less materials?* Half the production cost?* I'm guessing you are just kinda flying by the seat of your pants there bud.*

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## Dtwhite (Sep 26, 2018)

Will the vertix be maxed out at 75 or 80 Limbs?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Dtwhite said:


> Will the vertix be maxed out at 75 or 80 Limbs?


Form what I understand is you will get one set of limbs that will work from 50 to 75 lbs of draw weight. You just need to use combination of modules and limb bolts to get it to the desired draw weight.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dtwhite said:


> Will the vertix be maxed out at 75 or 80 Limbs?


I watched two YouTube reviews showing the 70 lb mods coming in hot at 73-74 lbs, so they might actually max close to 80 with the 75s.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

trial153 said:


> It one set per each draw length setting as well because mods are both length and weight specific.
> So it an additional 10 mods designed. They had to design 40 independent mods for what they already have what's 10 more? . In for a penny in for a pound.


Mathews had no problem designing and producing 40 new independent mods for their new max weight range for the Vertix..the new 75 lb max range.

Mathews decided that it was best for them to abandon the lower poundage group of shooters in the 50-55 lb range, in favor of producing mods for a new weight range that maxes out at 75.

Mathews made a choice, based on what?...I'm not sure of.

...concerning the Vertix, Mathews had no problem going through all the "effort and expense" to produce new mods for the new weight range of 75 lbs, but could not justify the expense to produce mods for the 55 lb range.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

sittingbull said:


> Mathews had no problem designing and producing 40 new independent mods for their new max weight range for the Vertix..the new 75 lb max range.
> 
> Mathews decided that it was best for them to abandon the lower poundage group of shooters in the 50-55 lb range, in favor of producing mods for a new weight range that maxes out at 75.
> 
> ...


Its hard being the red headed step child. Sucks to be you. 
Anyway I am picking up a couple PSEs this year, a ritual 30 and BX32. I had great luck with limb bolts over the years, they been on every bow I owned...I even turned them a time or three.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> I watched two YouTube reviews showing the 70 lb mods coming in hot at 73-74 lbs, so they might actually max close to 80 with the 75s.


So if the individual mods are coming in hot, will you still need to back out the limb bolts a turn or two to reach desired DW?


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

spike camp said:


> KYBowhunter89 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched two YouTube reviews showing the 70 lb mods coming in hot at 73-74 lbs, so they might actually max close to 80 with the 75s.
> ...


 almost all bows mod or no mods come in “hot” so yes if you can’t draw 62 and want 60 you would need to back them out as with most bows.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Appears that way, or a couple twists in cables on the lower mod. I would have to have bow in hand to make sure timing was where it needed to be to determine of the limbs are hot. I would also say it might be a bow to bow basis on what weight they come in at.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

bghunter7311 said:


> almost all bows mod or no mods come in “hot” so yes if you can’t draw 62 and want 60 you would need to back them out as with most bows.


Of course that's average with most companies , but 4 pounds hot is not what I normally see. 

Read and saw reviews of them coming in at 74. Something to check if you think the draw is stiff with a given mod.


----------



## Detroit-1 (Nov 30, 2015)

bghunter7311 said:


> Not there target market I read somewhere only 3% of their sales are in the below 55lbs and much of those are individuals with very low upper body strength probably small women and children which they have the Jewel or Genesis to accomodate


 How old are you? I'll bet young. Wait until your in your 50's, 60's or 70's and your shoulders aren't what they used to be and then come back with your only small women and children comment. I'm 68 and shoot 55# so I might not damage my shoulders so I can shoot into my 70's. Oh and by the way the deer I got this year was a clean pass though with the arrow sticking in the ground. Could I pull 70# yes but why?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit-1 said:


> How old are you? I'll bet young. Wait until your in your 50's, 60's or 70's and your shoulders aren't what they used to be and then come back with your only small women and children comment. I'm 68 and shoot 55# so I might not damage my shoulders so I can shoot into my 70's. Oh and by the way the deer I got this year was a clean pass though with the arrow sticking in the ground. Could I pull 70# yes but why?



Detroit - Ahhh to be young, right ? Yeah, I thought I'd be able to draw 68-72 lbs my whole life, in any weather condition, in any position, etc etc.

Then I hit 50, arthritis & middle age set in, and injuries experienced in my youth began to pile up. Fortunately, I wised up and asked myself whether I'd like to continue my old ways of drawing the heavier weights and risk only being able to archery hunt for the next 5-10 years OR drop my draw weight to 52 lbs and potentially be able to archery hunt for the next 20-25 years. 

Easy decision. The last 10 deer to wind up in my freezer felt I made the right decision too.

The Verix can be set for 52 lbs...but yes it might lose a negligible amount of efficiency due to the limbs not being bottomed out. So what ?

What does this lost efficiency translate to? Maybe 3-5 fps ? 4-7 fps ? Again, so what ?


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

trial153 said:


> Its hard being the red headed step child. Sucks to be you.
> Anyway I am picking up a couple PSEs this year, a ritual 30 and BX32. I had great luck with limb bolts over the years, they been on every bow I owned...I even turned them a time or three.


If you can't grasp the issue and you have nothing to add...you can always resort to insults.

You have a nice day there, son


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

‘‘Tis the time of year the *ignore* feature comes in handy.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

sittingbull said:


> If you can't grasp the issue and you have nothing to add...you can always resort to insults.
> 
> You have a nice day there, son


The issue is you and your incessant narcissistic rants. They didnt make the bow to the specs you want. We got it. Get over it and buy different bow, your not missing anything any way.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Mathias said:


> ‘‘Tis the time of year the *ignore* feature comes in handy.


and sacrifice the entertainment?!! you are crazy! i cannot really imagine what it would take for me to put someone on my "ignore list" i have never been tempted


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I will say the switch weight seems like more of a dealer manufacturer benefit than a consumer unless you buy and sell your bow often


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

bghunter7311 said:


> Not there target market I read somewhere only 3% of their sales are in the below 55lbs and much of those are individuals with very low upper body strength probably small women and children which they have the Jewel or Genesis to accomodate


bgh...it was Mathews that told me that the 50-60lb range only made up 3% of their sales and I posted their comment here.

BGH...I found a poll someone took asking...
....."Why are so many now shooting lower poundage?"....
49 said...."softer men/society in general"....(20.85%)
186 said...."more efficient equipment"....(79.15%)

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5348243 

bg...by a wide margin (80%) of the individuals responding to this poll did not agree with your point of view.

Interesting..I'll see if I can find some more good stuff.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

sittingbull said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > Not there target market I read somewhere only 3% of their sales are in the below 55lbs and much of those are individuals with very low upper body strength probably small women and children which they have the Jewel or Genesis to accomodate
> ...


#triggered


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> and sacrifice the entertainment?!! you are crazy! i cannot really imagine what it would take for me to put someone on my "ignore list" i have never been tempted


Agree. Some of these discussions or so ridiculous they are funny. I never have and never will put someone on my "ignore list".


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

sittingbull said:


> outsider...yes, with 65 mods installed, you must crank the limbs down 2#s to shoot your bow at 63#,
> 
> Now answer my question...if you want to shoot your vertix at 53# how many pounds down from the max do you have to adjust your bow?
> 
> The point I'm making, there is no benefit from the "switchweight technology" for those shooting a vertix in the 50 to 55 lb range. All Mathews had to do was make one more set of mods...a set of mods that max out at 55 lbs.


 Honestly I suspect they couldn’t create a mod that would drop all the way to 50lbs max. 
Essentially the limbs are 75lbs limbs in every vertix. The only thing the different mods do is change how much the limb flexes when the cam rolls to full draw. 
These are not exact correct numbers by any stretch, but for describing purposes will work for this example of how it works. 

The 75lbs mod will flex the limbs 3”
The 70lbs mod would then only flex 2.5”
The 65 would be 2” limb flex
The 60 would be 1.5” limb flex. 
By the time you made a mod that would do 50, the limb wouldn’t move very much at all. 
They can manipulate the mod shape to get the correct amount of flex and self adjust for the draw length to stay the same with different amounts of limb flex. 
The only way this system works per physics is by changing the real world axle to axle at full draw for the different poundage mods. It’s all done by different amounts of limb travel to get those different poundages. 

I would bet they tried to get there and make one but couldn’t engineer it to work. Of course they could have lowered the original deflection to 60lbs limbs to start, but then you could never get above that amount, so for them the sweetest spot in the market was 50(backed out) up to 75 max. 
Granted there may be just a tiny bit of efficiency lost by backing out the limbs but I bet it’s not much. 
Not a ton of people shooting 40-49lbs bows that will spend $1,000 for a bow. But there are boat loads that do between 50-75 so I would say that was the focus for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

jonfinnell said:


> Honestly I suspect they couldn’t create a mod that would drop all the way to 50lbs max.
> Essentially the limbs are 75lbs limbs in every vertix. The only thing the different mods do is change how much the limb flexes when the cam rolls to full draw.
> These are not exact correct numbers by any stretch, but for describing purposes will work for this example of how it works.
> 
> ...


This makes sense


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

If I was a betting guy I’d say at the ATA show this year they unveil a new target model similar to the TRX38, but with the switchweight mod system, and I wouldn’t be surprised if that bow maxes at 70 with mods that actually go down to a 55 pound max mod making that range effectively 45 pounds up to 70. But that’s just my wild crazy guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> Agree. Some of these discussions or so ridiculous they are funny. I never have and never will put someone on my "ignore list".


haha, yeah, if anyone on AT genuinely bothers you, may be a good time to take a break:wink: 

even if people really try to be civil, communicating through text in a forum format, there is going to be plenty of disagreement.... then add people who take these things personally, and it gets funny, and there is still quite a bit of good info shared hidden amongst the entertainment.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> haha, yeah, if anyone on AT genuinely bothers you, may be a good time to take a break:wink:
> 
> even if people really try to be civil, communicating through text in a forum format, there is going to be plenty of disagreement.... then add people who take these things personally, and it gets funny, and there is still quite a bit of good info shared hidden amongst the entertainment.


I don’t need a break, simply can’t stand ignorant or cocky ppl.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mathias said:


> I don’t need a break, simply can’t stand ignorant or cocky ppl.


Most of the people who are ignorant or cocky well in fact they may be ignorant they are probably actually really good people the internet provides a screen for people to poke at others without repercussion and their reaction is what keeps them doing it sort of like throwing a rock at a duck in the pond no intention to hurt it just make it fly a little even though you may in fact love ducks.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

One comment doesn’t seal the deal, but we’ve alll seen those that contribute nothing positive. I like to weed them out, saves me time for the good posts.


----------



## TL3 (Apr 29, 2007)

jonfinnell said:


> Honestly I suspect they couldn’t create a mod that would drop all the way to 50lbs max.
> Essentially the limbs are 75lbs limbs in every vertix. The only thing the different mods do is change how much the limb flexes when the cam rolls to full draw.
> These are not exact correct numbers by any stretch, but for describing purposes will work for this example of how it works.
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to see a complete review on how the mods perform from 50-75...anybody up for the challenge?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

jonfinnell said:


> Honestly I suspect they couldn’t create a mod that would drop all the way to 50lbs max.
> Essentially the limbs are 75lbs limbs in every vertix. The only thing the different mods do is change how much the limb flexes when the cam rolls to full draw.
> These are not exact correct numbers by any stretch, but for describing purposes will work for this example of how it works.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for how Mathews has accomplished the poundage ranges with the mods but typically, the amount the limb flex does not change with different poundage limbs. The amount the limbs move from static to dynamic is in the efficiency of the cam design. A single cam bow would flex the limbs half the distance of the older two cam bows. So the single cam bow limbs were built thicker. Since they only had to move half the distance, they had to be made stiffer.

If you bought two Hoyts, one in a 70 pound and one in a 60 pound, the amount of limb flex would be very close to the same. If the new Mathews limbs would flex 3" for a 75 pounder and only 1.5" for a 60 pounder, then this would create a lot of problems from base cam size, string/cable lengths and different draw length mods for different poundage. You could not get by with just changing the mods.


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

Guess lost camo just wasnt cutting it. Kinda like single cams and solid limbs, wood grips. 
LOL! The real tree looks great on the riser I give it that.


----------



## NxSTexan (Sep 21, 2018)

trial153 said:


> I totally understand what the system does, and who will or will not use this. After a bow leaves the shop 95% of buyers will never touch or look at that module again.


Is that out of disinterest/no need or already being educated to the work involved in doing so? I think a lot of new archers settle on what they've been told they can or should do for a while to get comfortable and build strength. I won't win and target events but I progressed past the get comfortable in two months. Was a pain in the azz to get to my shop since I had no acumen to do the adjustments. This opens up the the tinkering to a whole bunch of that 95% I think. 

The other advantage is being able to "swap rigs" for different animals on a hunt. Whitetail to hogs with a switch at camp and bob's your uncle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NxSTexan (Sep 21, 2018)

Caper33 said:


> Moose- 75lbs
> Whitetail- 60lbs
> 
> There, is that a simple enough explanation.


Guess I could have quoted of I read one post further. Exactly this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

fletched said:


> I can't speak for how Mathews has accomplished the poundage ranges with the mods but typically, the amount the limb flex does not change with different poundage limbs. The amount the limbs move from static to dynamic is in the efficiency of the cam design. A single cam bow would flex the limbs half the distance of the older two cam bows. So the single cam bow limbs were built thicker. Since they only had to move half the distance, they had to be made stiffer.
> 
> If you bought two Hoyts, one in a 70 pound and one in a 60 pound, the amount of limb flex would be very close to the same. If the new Mathews limbs would flex 3" for a 75 pounder and only 1.5" for a 60 pounder, then this would create a lot of problems from base cam size, string/cable lengths and different draw length mods for different poundage. You could not get by with just changing the mods.


 Essentially by changing the mod they are changing the cam section that controls how it rolls on the cables and flexes the limb. 
You can’t compare older style bows because you weren’t changing the cam shape, you were only changing the limb, so the cam roll would be the same causing he same amount of limb flex. 
With this system when you start rolling the cam by drawing it the poundage increases as you pull till it hits max flex/poundage, then due to the shape of the cam& mod it then rolls letting the limbs relax down into the valley so you are holding only the let off weight. Just like any other cam. The mod is essentially one lobe of the cam. By changing the mod you are changing the inner shape of the cam. 
What they have done here is just change the mod shape (thereby changing when and how much the cam flexes the limb) so that it doesn’t reach the max flex of the limb. 

With the 75lbs mod draw curve would look like...
(Draw start to finish)
(10-20-30-40-50-60-70-75-70-then drop into the valley rapidly down to 15lbs)
When you change to the 60 mod it would look like 
(10-20-30-40-45-50-55-60-55-then drop into valley at 12). 
Pretty genius idea and design really. 

Since the mod shapes are all individually different not only are they flexing the limbs different amounts, they can have it adjusted so the draw length hits what it needs as well. 
Long and short... all the limbs are exactly the same, it is always a 75lbs limb. The only thing they are effecting with the mod change is the inner lobe of the cam causing it to not flex the limb as much when it is at its peak for the lower poundage mods. The outer cam track never changes so your string path stays the same. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

jonfinnell said:


> Essentially by changing the mod they are changing the cam section that controls how it rolls on the cables and flexes the limb.
> You can’t compare older style bows because you weren’t changing the cam shape, you were only changing the limb, so the cam roll would be the same causing he same amount of limb flex.
> With this system when you start rolling the cam by drawing it the poundage increases as you pull till it hits max flex/poundage, then due to the shape of the cam& mod it then rolls letting the limbs relax down into the valley so you are holding only the let off weight. Just like any other cam. The mod is essentially one lobe of the cam. By changing the mod you are changing the inner shape of the cam.
> What they have done here is just change the mod shape (thereby changing when and how much the cam flexes the limb) so that it doesn’t reach the max flex of the limb.
> ...


If you are changing the limb deflection with the mods, you will also be changing the efficiency and performance of the bow when you change the mods. Typically, a bow with 70 pound limbs will shoot a little faster IBO than a bow with 60 pound limbs. The 70 pound limbs will be more efficient. That is why when you buy a bow with 60 pound limbs, you will loose a about 5 FPS with everything else being equal. 

The less the bow's limbs flex, the more efficient the bow is and the better the performance. So if according to you, if the 70 pound limbs flexed 3" and the 60 pound limb only flexed 1.5", then the 60 pound would be noticeably faster and have a lot less vibration over the 70 pounder. 

Like I mentioned earlier, the single cams bows would flex the limbs half the distance of the older two cam bows. This is where they gained their performance. The less distance a limb has to travel, the faster the bow will be. The perfect bow would have no limb movement from brace to full draw. 

Mathews has apparently done something different to drop the poundage with the mods and without changing limb deflection. As I mentioned earlier, if you change limb deflection much at all, you will need to change base cam size, string/cable lengths and different draw length mods that will be different when the poundage changes.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Not a Mathews guy - but I think the Evolve cam and this Mathews mod system are the greatest benefits to hit the sport in a long time - but -does any one know - or can offer a well educated guess - if changing the mods also affects the cam synch rotation and general tune of the bow...in the same manner as increasing the poundage does via the normal means.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Went to the shop today. Shot the Vertix with 75lb mods at 29". Ordered one in all black with the dovetail rest, just cuz it looks trick....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I shot the Vertix and the Traverse today. Vertix is the winner for me. Nice bow and I like the dovetail mount and the new rest is a nice upgrade over the prior models.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I shot the Vertix today also. Went in to shoot the Traverse, but they didn't have one yet. I shot at 70# & 29" draw (I am 29" draw, but usually shoot 60#). The draw was a little stiff for me because it was 70#, but smooth like my Halon 32. The new grip feels good. String angle okay, but not as good as my Halon 32. Bare bow with exception of the dovetail QAD rest (which is sweet). The Vertix is better balanced and felt lighter (no sight or stabilizer) than my Halon 32. The amazing thing about this bow is after the shot there was nothing, just nothing. I came in to shoot a Traverse, and I will, but the Vertix is nicer than I expected.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

BucksnBass525 said:


> A couple inches and a better grip has got me interested. The 2018 Triax shooting experience was excellent, but the ATA and grip gave me fits.


Yep exactly. Really want to go try one out. Hope my shop gets them soon.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

mn5503 said:


> Went to the shop today. Shot the Vertix with 75lb mods at 29". Ordered one in all black with the dovetail rest, just cuz it looks trick....


If I buy a bow that is what I will get this year like the 75lb option


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

johnno said:


> Not a Mathews guy - but I think the Evolve cam and this Mathews mod system are the greatest benefits to hit the sport in a long time - but -does any one know - or can offer a well educated guess - if changing the mods also affects the cam synch rotation and general tune of the bow...in the same manner as increasing the poundage does via the normal means.


Am wondering this myself??...


----------



## colebro123 (Nov 14, 2018)

mn5503 said:


> Went to the shop today. Shot the Vertix with 75lb mods at 29". Ordered one in all black with the dovetail rest, just cuz it looks trick....


What was the final price with the rest?


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

My self , my son and a friend went and shot a bunch of bows today. I thought I was going to like the traverse best but that was not the case. We shot the virtex, traverse, the triax again also, RX3, don't remember the name but the aluminum riser version of the RX3, a couple bow techs, a pse, elite, and new breed. If I was to buy one of these, it would be the virtex or the alum. Riser Hoyt. They felt, shot about the same, I would be fine with either one. The one I liked the least ( as did the others) was the Rx3. All were shot with 75% mods or 80. 65-70 lb. 28.8 inch draw. Didn't chrono or any thing. But I still have to shoot the obsession. There's a lot of nice bows out for sure, but nothing that really says buy me yet. Sorry don't remember all the actual names of them, and we shot a bunch.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> My self , my son and a friend went and shot a bunch of bows today. I thought I was going to like the traverse best but that was not the case. We shot the virtex, traverse, the triax again also, RX3, don't remember the name but the aluminum riser version of the RX3, a couple bow techs, a pse, elite, and new breed. If I was to buy one of these, it would be the virtex or the alum. Riser Hoyt. The one I liked the least ( as did ther others) was the Rx3. All were shot with 75% mods or 80. Didn't chrono or any thing.


I shot the vertix and Bowtech rx something for me I like the vertix bow was 70/29 draw was a touch stiffer than my solo cam on the vertix and on the shot the vertix was the easy winner for quiet shock free and stability. I haven’t decided if I’ll buy one as I still shoot bullet holes with my z7 but the vertix is definitely a shooter.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

colebro123 said:


> What was the final price with the rest?


I think he said $1,049 on the bow and $250 on the rest. Don't pay for it until I pick it up.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope they offer that rest in EVII


----------



## HTX (Sep 1, 2018)

It’s a Triax that’s longer and heavier. Absolutely no interest in it whatsoever. The only cool feature is the weight mods. Not drinking the kool aide.


----------



## bowhuntermark (Feb 27, 2005)

enkriss said:


> I hope they offer that rest in EVII


I contacted Mathews about that and they said no plans as of yet 
to offer the rests in camo


----------



## Dutchman57 (Jun 24, 2018)

I would be interested in your results once you post them. Currently shooting Halon 32.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

HTX said:


> It’s a Triax that’s longer and heavier. Absolutely no interest in it whatsoever. The only cool feature is the weight mods. Not drinking the kool aide.


It’s quieter than a triax side by side same arrow at 5# heavier draw weight. Also the grip is worlds better. And the weight difference is only discernible if you have toothpick arms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

